# Raw Discussion Thread - 08/21 - The SummerSlam Fallout



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *WWE Raw preview, Aug. 21, 2017: How will Reigns, Strowman and Samoa Joe respond to the bedlam at SummerSlam?*
> 
> The Universal Championship Fatal 4-Way Match at SummerSlam left its mark on each of the competitors that weathered its destructive storm. Now that Brock Lesnar has survived the odds to hold onto his Universal Championship, what’s next for The Beast Incarnate and his three powerful opponents: Roman Reigns, Samoa Joe and Braun Strowman?


*The legend of The Beast lives on*












> Brock Lesnar was ready to walk away from WWE feeling, as Paul Heyman proclaimed, that he was being treated unfairly by WWE management. However, if the free-for-all at The Biggest Party of the Summer is any indication, Lesnar clearly wants to continue his unprecedented reign over WWE. But who will dare step up to The Conqueror now? Furthermore, after coming up short in such a chaotic conflict last night, it will be interesting to see what Roman Reigns, Braun Strowman and Samoa Joe do to get back on top


*Will Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose be able to function cohesively as Raw Tag Team Champions?*












> Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose not only reunited to take on Cesaro & Sheamus at SummerSlam, but they emerged from the fray as the new Raw Tag Team Champions. Now that they are back on top, just one week after their anticipated reunion, will they be able to withstand any lingering distrust from their extremely turbulent history?
> 
> In any event, they had better be on guard when they make their return to Team Red tonight, for there is little doubt that The Celtic Warrior and The Swiss Cyborg — not to mention several other tandems — will be looking to knock them back down again.


*Will Titus Worldwide get Akira Tozawa a hasty rematch?*












> Neville once again captured the WWE Cruiserweight Title in a hard-fought showdown in the SummerSlam Kickoff. If Akira Tozawa’s reaction to losing the title last night was any indication, he will want his rematch immediately. Can Titus O’Neil make it happen tonight on Raw?


*The Demon reigns over The New Face of Fear*












> Finn Bálor unleashed The Demon to defeat Bray Wyatt in an epic battle for the Underworld at SummerSlam. Now that Bálor has used his own demons to conquer those of The Eater of Worlds, how will the Irishman continue his momentum tonight on Raw?


*Sasha Banks withstands “Five Feet of Fury”*












> After capturing her fourth Women’s Championship at SummerSlam, the victorious Sasha Banks is on cloud nine. However, it will be interesting to see how long her celebration lasts. Having lost her coveted title, Alexa Bliss will be out for payback and, ultimately, a Raw Women’s Championship rematch. How will The Boss respond when The Goddess comes calling?
> 
> Don’t miss any of the action on Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network!


:brock

:braun​


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 08/21 - The Summerslam Fallout*

:braun

The crowd have spoken.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 08/21 - The Summerslam Fallout*

Haha Seth looks cute in that pic :lol

I'm unfortunately gonna miss quite a bit of this show tomorrow cos I have shit to do (physio and picking up the new laptop I bought). I hope I can at least see Seth & Dean anyway, and they're not on at the start.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 08/21 - The Summerslam Fallout*

:braun
:braun
:braun


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 08/21 - The Summerslam Fallout*

Monday Night Football can't get here fast enough.


----------



## SeiyaKanie (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 08/21 - The Summerslam Fallout*

Free Agent :supercena is coming to Monday night


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 08/21 - The Summerslam Fallout*

:braun :brock :vince$


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 08/21 - The Summerslam Fallout*

This should be a good SummerSlam fallout show looking forward to see...

- What's next for Reigns. After losing and taking the pin last night I imagine he is out of the title picture for the time being so it will be interesting to see who he feuds with next. I recall there was some rumor about them doing a feud with Wyatt next so they could do that. Unless they jump right in and have him interrupt Cena tonight. If he doesn't do that then I see Cena feuding with Joe instead.

- Rollins/Ambrose segment celebrating their win. No doubt The Bar comes out to confront them and demand their rematch which will probably take place at No Mercy. Sheamus is supposedly leaving soon to do a movie so I wonder if and how that could affect things.

- Sasha's segment celebrating her win. She will of course be confronted by Alexa who will demand her rematch. Hopefully they keep Bayley out of it. I am also hoping that Sasha actually has a long title reign this time around, she is long over due for one.

- The next Universal Title challenger likely emerge. It is clear they are setting up Braun/Lesnar but I also don't see how Balor doesn't gets a shot after his win last night and since he hasn't really gotten a proper 1 on 1 match after vacating his title.

Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 08/21 - The Summerslam Fallout*

:braun :braun :braun :braun :braun 

:braun 

:braun


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 08/21 - The Summerslam Fallout*

:braun :ambrose :rollins :sasha3

Bring on a good show tonight, Raw.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

You know exactly what's coming tonight.. 

Braun: "Brock Lesnar. I'm not finished with you" 


:braun


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899592691905855488
I wonder what offer Cena is referring to here, could they be kickstarting the Reigns/Cena program tonight? If you recall Reigns basically told Cena to come to RAW during their twitter exchange.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wonder if they'll have any debuts from NXT tonight.

Anyways, looking forward to seeing :braun:. Also Rollins/Ambrose, Sasha as new champion, what Cena is going to do, and what the overall direction going forward for a lot of these guys will be.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Need more Strowman tonight :mark


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bliss gonna go with the "you had to cheat to beat me" narrative


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

I would love to see Alexa beat Sasha and regain the title tonight just to see the meltdown on this forum.:laugh:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke

I'm sure Raw will be just







tonight


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Monday night :braun has arrived


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

SS felt like a low-budget PPV or an episode of Raw. I miss the pyro too! It was SS, come on!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

In for Strowman and Ambrose/Rollins. Don't care about the rest.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh so Lesnar is on RAW tonight, I saw that he wasn't advertised on the events page but it looks like he'll be there...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899639781096914945
Will Braun come out and interrupt or will Balor be the next one to get an Universal Title shot?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't know but the sooner Roman Reigns is off my TV the better. He was an absolute annoyance last night in the main event...


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

Are we expecting any surprises tonight, being a post-'big 4' Raw? Returns? NXT debuts?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

In for Seth & Dean! YOUR NEW WWE RAW TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!!!

:mark:


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

RCSheppy said:


> I don't know but the sooner Roman Reigns is off my TV the better. He was an absolute annoyance last night in the main event...


He was only on RAW last week for about two minutes. I'm guessing tonight he will probably be out there for about 5-7 minutes to start a new feud.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hoping for some NXT.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


Especially after a "*Big 4 No Pyro PPV*".........

*Pre RAW*










*During RAW*










*After RAW* 








realizing how fucked up #WWELogic is that the unseen parody of SPRW "*Lethal Leap Year*" was probably BETTER than #SummerSHAM​


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I don't want to sound negative, but I worry Cena is going to open with his typical half serious/half goofy promo and it kills my interest for most of the show. Open with a match to keep that momentum going, or at the very least open with Brock, Heyman about to do the by numbers promo and gets cut off by Braun.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Brock/Braun
Joe/Cena
Ambrose/Rollins/Cesaro/Sheamus part 2 possibly with a stipulation 

If they book these for No Mercy, what a PPV we could have on our hands.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

JC00 said:


> Bliss gonna go with the "you had to cheat to beat me" narrative


How did she cheat?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Zapato said:


> I don't want to sound negative, but I worry Cena is going to open with his typical half serious/half goofy promo and it kills my interest for most of the show.


I am expecting the same as well. I am honestly not looking forward to Cena coming to RAW, I think the show is fine without him and since Mania even better without Steph.

But yeah he will likely come out and cut a promo about how he is happy to be back on RAW and how he is an "all timer" or whatever. Meh.

My guess is either Reigns or Joe come out and interrupt him to kickstart a feud.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

Is there hope cena doesnt fued with Joe?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

If Cena feuds with Joe he better put him over. Although I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

We gonna get the Braun/Brock stare down again :mark:


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm here for Ambrollins and Braun :mark:


----------



## xxxovoxxx (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm guessing Sasha comes out to 75% cheers 25% boos tonight seeing as Raw is in Brooklyn still... 

Reversed if they decide to have a Sasha and Bayley segment back stage before hand.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Random note I just remembered, I wonder if Goldust shows off whatever they teased. Unless it was Colonel Sanders.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Zapato said:


> Random note I just remembered, I wonder if Goldust shows off whatever they teased. Unless it was Colonel Sanders.


Mandy Rose debut? :yas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Len Hughes Presents said:


> Mandy Rose debut? :yas


Can't say I wouldn't like it but honestly I would prefer if she first had a good run down in NXT and then is called up during next year's draft. Give her time to further develop on NXT. She has a lot of potential but they shouldn't rush it and she is still young.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Sasha winning the title last night has increased my interest in this weeks Raw. Also be interesting to see what happens with Lesnar, hopefully they start the build for Lesnar/Strowman at No Mercy. Expecting Cena to show up on Raw tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Backstage notes for RAW tonight from PWInsider...



Spoiler: RAW



John Cena will be wrestling on Raw tonight we are told.

A big theme on the show will be all the champions that were crowd at Summerslam making their first appearances as champions.

Also set for the show is a Brooklyn Street Fight between Big Cass and Enzo Amore.



Also notes about the No Mercy main event...



Spoiler: No Mercy



The 9/24 WWE No Mercy PPV in Los Angeles, CA will be headlined by WWE Universal champion Brock Lesnar defending against Braun Strowman, PWInsider.com has confirmed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If Cena leaves SD. SD is dying out here.

:lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well Cena is to be on RAW and is scheduled for No Mercy as well so I don't see him showing up on SD over the next month at the very least.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

WWE must think that Cena on RAW will save the show from being annihilated ratings wise by ESPN Monday Night Football.

It will make fuck all difference for RAW and will only damage Smackdown even more unless the creative team there gets a clue.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899742274581520384
This will never end, will it? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's what I'm saying. If Cena leaves SD, that's a decent hit on SD. They're already struggling as is. Probably about Monday Night Football, too. But Cena ain't saving them from that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899720088609185794


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So is Brock going to be on tonight? If he is, I hope he's on at the start cos I'll be missing that :lol


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Brooklyn street fight? fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## BlazeFury (Jul 11, 2017)

Anybody who feels like chatting, you're welcome. http://us21.chatzy.com/54427704198867


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh man I love me my wrestling...but after takeover and that marathon last nite...my fall asleep early. THAT said...there was good and bad this weekend...but several interesting stuff went down. .curious to see if there's any fallout tonight


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Enzo and Cass in a street fight, oh lord fpalm.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Enzo and Cass in a street fight, oh lord fpalm.


They split Enzo and Cass but it is clear that they have no idea about what to do with either of them as single performers. So now it is just an endless and already pointless feud between them. Cass has heat only thanks to Enzo and all Enzo can do is talk. Both would flop as singles.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> They split Enzo and Cass but it is clear that they have no idea about what to do with either of them as single performers. So now it is just an endless and already pointless feud between them. Cass has heat only thanks to Enzo and all Enzo can do is talk. Both would flop as singles.


Even if they stayed a team my interest in them is pretty much non existent. Cass isn't good and Enzo is a geek who can't wrestle. I don't know what you do with them at this point.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899766189253169152


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899742274581520384
> This will never end, will it? :lol


Jesus fucking christ. I'm so tired of these two feuding. I'm actually just tired with them period fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Jesus fucking christ. I'm so tired of these two feuding. I'm actually just tired with them period fpalm


Never liked them but yeah this is just tedious at this point.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899766189253169152


There are probably a lot of NXT guys backstage considering they’re all in the same town. That and I think Roode will be on SD. Then again, considering how shit SD booking has been, I actually want him on Raw.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Why hasn't Enzo been released yet??


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Never liked them but yeah this is just tedious at this point.


They were pretty great at the start, then it just got too repetitive and old, imo. Then they broke up and it just got so much worse after that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Looks like Karl Anderson has a death wish...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899768797288054785
I wonder if they'll have him face Braun in a squash match tonight.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Looks like Karl Anderson has a death wish...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899768797288054785
> I wonder if they'll have him face Braun in a squash match tonight.


That is very...random?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If RAW sucks tonight, at least I'll have football :lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I assume Lesnar will have another face off with Strowman.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Time for the A show opcorn


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:brock


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Brock

:mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, here we go.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Paul, we all respect you. But this time, can we keep it short and sweet and get to the Brock vs. Braun confrontation.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Braun needs to interrupt Brock like immediately


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brock looks happy af :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Brock's entrance not the same without the pyro.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Brock on first??? Yay now I'm not so mad about missing the beginning :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Dreading a Strowman/Brock feud so early. We all know how it's likely to end. Braun will probably just be another pitstop on the way for lolRomanwins.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Of course he's happy, he gets to do nothing for 3 months and make a fortune doing it....what a hero....


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Brock is happy tonight. Love seeing him enjoying the moment


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> Braun needs to interrupt Brock like immediately


Throw another office chair.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> If RAW sucks tonight, at least I'll have football :lol


 When is NFL starting?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

You can tell that Brock takes pride in his work as long as he enjoys the program that he's in.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It's funny that they still use stills from PPV's even tho it's from the network now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brock is all like :Brock


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

As much of a dick you hear about Brock being, he always does seem genuinely happy when he’s out there in front of the fans.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Sold out crowd tonight


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I NEED BRAUNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

"Lesnar *escaping* with the Universal Title" - I guess that will come into play next.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Can Braun just come out already?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Braun, get out there you beautiful beastly bastard. Never has one matche turned me on a guy before, but summerslam did.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ace said:


> When is NFL starting?


Now lol. Started at 8. NY Giants and Cleveland Browns.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Heyman has been talking to long, Braun should of interrupted already


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Raw with Spanish commentating is soo much bearable :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Hope they have Lesnar go from a beat to a more defensive and desperate man.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Heyman is worse than Bray at this point.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Brock's face :ha


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

"i don't give a shit about your kids"


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Brock is enjoying himself :lol


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

how does superfan smiles (the guy with green shirt) always get ringside tickets?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Too much talking.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Cheap pop. Mick Foley would be proud.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brock's asshole grins keep making me lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Heyman we saw the match, lets get going already.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

:lmao

Paul knowing "Brock pins Roman" would get a massive pop in Brooklyn.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That pop :lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

starsfan24 said:


> Brock is enjoying himself :lol



If you made as much as he is to do jack shit, youd be happy too


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HERE HE IS :braun :braun :braun


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

:mark

STROWMAN!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Strowman got put over BIG TIME last night. First Roman, now Lesnar. They're really high on this guy. Lol @ the people who thought he was buried after losing to Roman once.*


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

BRAAAAUUUUUUUUUNNNNNN!


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

WE GET IT!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

And here we go!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm here tonight :woo


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

BBBBRRRRRAAAAAAAUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Business is about to pick up.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

There is too many alliterations for me to handle.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

YESSSSS :braun


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

BRAAAAAAAAAUN


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This is the money match here.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:braun BBBBBBBBBBRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :braun


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Fuck yeah, Braun!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"Pft, Strowman sucks. Let's see if he gets a good reaction when he faces someone other than Reigns."

*Strowman interrupts Lesnar*

*He literally gets cheered as he floors Lesnar*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Braun looking like a mega star roud


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah this is the No Mercy match.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Brauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

YESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Braun Bodybag.:banderas:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I can’t remember a guy better booked than Braun in years.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

So happy Braun vs Brock is happening at No Mercy and not WM


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Bruan is a fucking megastar. They found their guy. It's not Roman. It's Bruuuuannnn


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Yes to this match


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

BRAUUUUUUUUUUUN!!!!! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> "Pft, Strowman sucks. Let's see if he gets a good reaction when he faces someone other than Reigns."
> 
> *Strowman interrupts Lesnar*
> 
> *He literally gets cheered as he floors Lesnar*


Exactly. Was gonna say the same thing. Braun is a star now, people just gonna have to get over it.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Braun is such a star. :mark Please let him win. :mark :mark :mark

Big Cass vs. Enzo. AGAIN. -_-


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

At least we're getting this out of the way early.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

This is what I'm talking about. This is that hard hitting, intensity type of shit I wanna see.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Braun continuing his destruction of Lesnar.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

:lmao:lmao:lmao the fans booing a street fight


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:braun BBBBRRRAAAAUUUUUNNN SSSSMMMMMAAAAAAASSSHHHHHH!!!! :braun


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Should have said "Brock...I am not finished with you!!"


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Oh lord. We know what will happen. Either Cass kills him with a boot or Big Show comes out. Can we skip this Enzo/Cass part 5 (or whatever part it is)?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Braun after last night is a made fucking man that right there cements it put the title on him you senile old fuck


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Awesome start

Strowman is a legit SuperStar now


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ugh here comes the nothing match


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

If WWE doesn't fuck him up, WWE has a true draw on their hands in Strowman.

(Again, that's if they don't fuck it up. They probably will, though).


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

And the feud that will not die.

Oh hey, the MYC. Can’t wait for that to drop next Monday.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

bruaaaaaaan


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Brooklyn going to shit on this street fight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brooklyn street fight next? Time for some NFL :mark:


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Braun's probably my favorite monster since Kane. We've seen a lot of monster booking over the years but something about Braun feels much more special.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Strowman is amazing


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Cass Vs. Enzo..... :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well at least they are getting the Enzo/Cass nonsense out of the way early.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Over/Under 4 minute Enzo promo before?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

long ass match with 4 lots of adverts yaaaay wwe


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> If WWE doesn't fuck him up, WWE has a true draw on their hands in Strowman.
> 
> (Again, that's if they don't fuck it up. They probably will, though).


They will. Brock is going over Braun on a B level PPV to make him stronger when Roman beats Brock at Mania. It's so obvious.

I'd rather see Braun/Brock at Mania. Fuck forcing Roman again.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Brooklyn going to shit on this street fight.


I hope so including the dreadful enzo promo


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> If WWE doesn't fuck him up, WWE has a true draw on their hands in Strowman.
> 
> (Again, that's if they don't fuck it up. They probably will, though).


Unfortunately it looks like they're starting now. I have a real bad feeling about No Mercy.

Braun should beat Brock's ass and rip that title from him at WrestleMania. He's a fucking star now and that's how you coronate one.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> If WWE doesn't fuck him up, WWE has a true draw on their hands in Strowman.
> 
> (Again, that's if they don't fuck it up. They probably will, though).


He is the best booked guy in the last year and a half, at least with him they got it


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

let's see how badly commentary buries Enzo here....should be interesting


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So did Braun kick Brock's ass or what? I'm gonna be home in about 10 mins. I'll be arriving back for Cass vs Enzo. Joy lol.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I know they’re going to have a PPV match at No Mercy. But honestly I want this at Mania. This is the money match. This is the money match that THEY THEMSELVES set up. And at this point if it’s Roman vs. Brock at Mania and Strowman doesn’t hold the title before that, it’s just going to be a letdown.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Get that universal title on Braun. Hope he beats Brock in dominant fashion.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So did Braun kick Brock's ass or what? I'm gonna be home in about 10 mins. I'll be arriving back for Cass vs Enzo. Joy lol.


Two running powerslams.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Why do we have to get more Cass/Enzo stuff?

Only way I can see there being a reason for this is to write Enzo off TV and let him go sit at home for an indefinite period of time until they decide if they are just gonna run his contract out or if he changes his reported attitude that has gotten him all this heat.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Headliner said:


> They will. Brock is going over Braun on a B level PPV to make him stronger when Roman beats Brock at Mania. It's so obvious.
> 
> I'd rather see Braun/Brock at Mania. Fuck forcing Roman again.


Not only that, watch Roman beat Braun at the PPV before Mania to get his win back.

Predictable as fuck.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> I know they’re going to have a PPV match at No Mercy. But honestly I want this at Mania. This is the money match. This is the money match that THEY THEMSELVES set up. And at this point if it’s Roman vs. Brock at Mania and Strowman doesn’t hold the title before that, it’s just going to be a letdown.


 Nakamura-Cena on SD with the winner facing Jinder for the WWE title. Are you surprised?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yup, time to change the channel


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Strowman > Cass.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Big Cass theme song is just as bad as the first one they gave him lmfao.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cass a NYer gets no reaction lol.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Cass has gotta work on that body...looks terrible


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Cass coming out first. Maybe we'll be spared a never ending Enzo promo.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dead silence for Cass. :done


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Just make this quick please.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> They will. Brock is going over Braun on a B level PPV to make him stronger when Roman beats Brock at Mania. It's so obvious.
> 
> I'd rather see Braun/Brock at Mania. Fuck forcing Roman again.


This is what im thinking


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

BIG CAW


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Why are these two fighting again? Like can this be over and done with?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

As long as people keep buying Enzo's merch...he isn't going away people.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

creative absolutely fucking killed these wo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The difference between Braun and Cass is really insane. How can you take Cass seriously as a big man after seeing Braun? He has no chance.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> Get that universal title on Braun. Hope he beats Brock in dominant fashion.


Would be the absolute best thing to do. Braun is super over with the audience and him going over Brock would make him look like a million bucks.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Not Big Cass. Why did they break up Big Cass and Enzo? Enzo is just annoying without cass and Cass is just boring without Enzo.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

This chat is way more entertaining than what this match will be.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

The dude in the Flyers jersey was at Takeover as well. I was giving him crap Saturday lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Cass coming out first. Maybe we'll be spared a never ending Enzo promo.


Goddamnit. Nope.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I know Enzo has personality lol. But am I the only one who thinks he's just a bit to enthusiastic in his promos. Like wtf is he even saying.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Enzo talks too fucking much.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Time for this squash. I'd give this match 2 mins.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, time for the first break of the night.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

fuck Enzo


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Glorious Bucks 3:16 said:


> The dude in the Flyers jersey was at Takeover as well. I was giving him crap Saturday lol


Could be worse, he could be wearing a Rangers or Islanders jersey.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

S.O.S - same ol stuff. Cut off enzo's mic already


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

starsfan24 said:


> Goddamnit. Nope.


Wishful thinking on my end :lol


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Did you guys know Big Cass went to SCHOOL and later went to UNIVERSITY??? 

What a fucking LOSER.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

the internet is a powerful thing. lots of stories coming out about enzo having heat and being a scumbag, and it seems like half his fanbase have deserted him.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

video wall bump


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Please God let Enzo be telling the truth.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope this match doesn't go on too long, I'm hoping to see Seth & Dean before I have to go out again :lol No doubt it'll start and I'll have to go LOL.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> Could be worse, he could be wearing a Rangers or Islanders jersey.


Exactly. We actually ended up agreeing on that lol.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is beyond the Zack Ryder-Kane burial now. Just put Enzo out of his misery and release him already.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I hope this match doesn't go on too long, I'm hoping to see Seth & Dean before I have to go out again :lol No doubt it'll start and I'll have to go LOL.


Why not just pause the TV when you leave?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Vince loving Enzo getting destroyed backstage.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Does this really need a commercial break?


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Please stop burying Enzo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Can we have Braun come out and put these two out of their misery, please?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

What's the point of this match again? We all know how it's going to turn out.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

starsfan24 said:


> Vince loving Enzo getting destroyed backstage.


I love watching Enzo getting destroyed also, tbh.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Honestly the only things I'm interested from Raw. Is Bruan Brock. How well Alexa respond to her loss. And Seth/Dean. Other then that...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Why not just pause the TV when you leave?


We're not privileged enough to have that kind of thing on our TV :lol I'm gonna have to catch up online when I get back instead lol.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

I hope they Hawkins/Slater from GBOF this match. End it off camera. Not gonna happen but still. Would be better.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Vince: He needs to go! 
Triple H: Look at this *shows merchandise sales*
Vince: Get him out there and let him talk forever!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Did this really need a commercial break. Cass should've pinned him after the boot there.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That spot should've been the finish right there imo.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Was that supposed to be a Cass elbow? Because it missed by like 10 feet.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> We're not privileged enough to have that kind of thing on our TV :lol I'm gonna have to catch up online when I get back instead lol.


hahaha DVR boxes are so nice.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This match is already 8 minutes too long


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

End this fucking match already, man.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I’ll say this much, Cass has been able to draw some good heel heat for himself. But he needs to be in there with new, better opponents to test himself.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh...this is still going on.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Can Booker T shut up?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

JUST END IT ALREADY GODDAMN.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Cass has no idea what to do lol. He just stands there looking like a dork when Enzo is down.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

There's way too many times when watching WWE where it feels like petty backstage shit is playing out through the booking. This Cass/Enzo stuff has got to stop.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

They threw up the X. He's done.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Cass is really hurt


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh bullshit son, BULL FUCKING SHIT


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Did Cass really blow out his knee?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Cass has no idea what to do lol. He just stands there looking like a dork when Enzo is down.


Yep, he is no good in the ring.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I certainly can't think that the plan was to have ENZO go over there....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Work or shoot?


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

I guess Cass really did mess up his knee. And Enzo getting a win means they have to bury him properly. Which means another match. Oh lord.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

The fuck is going on :ha


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Cass is pissed.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

street fight xD


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damnnn, looked like he tore his quad. He's the next Kevin Nash.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Work or shoot?


One look at that replay

SHOOT


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

whew lad!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I think it's a shoot but who the hell knows.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So any bets on how long Sasha's 4th reign will last? 15 days? 30? 40?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Hahhaha Enzo is like YES no burial today.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dana looking gud :book


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Give Emma a damn chance, please!


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

It's a work Enzo would not be celebrating like that if it was a shoot


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

These guys pissing on every ECW guy's legacy with this street fight. Using only one chair and then ending the match because knee is a little bit hurt. Gosh we need competition for WWE!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Cass is done that looked nasty


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I really do feel bad for Emma, all that talent and it's used like this smh...


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Cue the next Emma squash.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

it looks real 


i don't think Vince wants to see Enzo win a match but it happened tonight lolz

Big Cass is getting pushed down after he return in 5 months


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Goodbye Cass :YES


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Dana & Emma! :lenny


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh my they are really going to have Bayley come out to "congratulate" Sasha, please keep her away.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

They threw up the X and he swore on camera. Cass is injured.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

RIP Emma.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

:lol @ fans chanting "CPR"


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh no, not Nia......Please release her


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

People pretending like Emma wasn't injury prone as fuck and that's the reason she doesn't get chances.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Zigglerpops said:


> It's a work Enzo would not be celebrating like that if it was a shoot


Bro, no.. Ref gave up the "X" symbol and that replay looked pretty bad. Not everything is a work.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Emma speaking sense.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I would give Emma CPR, ngl :book


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

whats the betting enzo gets the blame


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899791733747273729

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899792199109496832


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Zigglerpops said:


> It's a work Enzo would not be celebrating like that if it was a shoot


No medical doctor by any means but perhaps Enzo did that to cover for the situation? Those awkward slipups for a man who has to send a message that far down his body often end up being really bad ala the Nash incident. Austin called for Owen to celebrate to buy time in the Summerslam match

Might be a work but I doubt it.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

The Crippler Enzo Amore


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Bro, no.. Ref gave up the "X" symbol and that replay looked pretty bad. Not everything is a work.


That's what the ref would do if it was a work to make it look real


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

What a bad way to blow out his knee though. Unfortunate for Cass. Hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This could be a blessing for Cass. Now maybe they can just repackage him without Enzo.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

What Emma has to get squashed by Nia again? Couldn't give Dana a chance?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Oh my they are really going to have Bayley come out to "congratulate" Sasha, please keep her away.


According to a re-tweet I saw on twitter, Bayley was waiting to get on a flight this morning. So I don't think she will be.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So what happened to Emma?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> No medical doctor by any means but perhaps Enzo did that to cover for the situation? Those awkward slipups for a man who has to send a message that far down his body often end up being really bad ala the Nash incident. Austin called for Owen to celebrate to buy time in the Summerslam match
> 
> Might be a work but I doubt it.


He celebrates like he won a title when his best mate blew out his knee? Doubt it looks a work to me


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Zigglerpops said:


> It's a work Enzo would not be celebrating like that if it was a shoot


They bleeped out like 10 F bombs from Cass. 

He's legit hurt.






:YES


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> So what happened to Emma?


She's about to be squashed by Nia.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JC00 said:


> According to a re-tweet I saw on twitter, Bayley was waiting to get on a flight this morning. So I don't think she will be.


Good if true. Hopefully Sasha's promo doesn't amounts to "I did it for Bayley" or something along those lines.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't like Cass, but I can't believe people actually cheer when someone gets seriously injured..


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

The One Man Gang said:


> They bleeped out like 10 F bombs from Cass.
> 
> He's legit hurt.
> 
> ...


Maybe he's working you


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I wanted that match to end abruptly but not due to a legit injury. Damn Cass.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

@Mordecay

Maybe Iconic debut and help Emma.....Ha, who am I kidding.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

emmas arse man, EMMAS FRICKING ARSE is on point


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't like Cass, but I can't believe people actually cheer when someone gets seriously injured..


Pretty sick to be honest. They wouldn't be laughing if something bad happened to someone they liked, or someone they knew.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

God i love Emma


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Nia Jax is so shit


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Please don't squash Emma.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

So many twitter based burials going on at the moment.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Zigglerpops said:


> That's what the ref would do if it was a work to make it look real


All I'm saying is judging by that replay, it def. looks real to me. And Cass was cursing like hell. Like he knew it was really bad.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Emma is too pretty to get squashed


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Another burial.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Enzo didn;t get buried so Emma has to be. WWE logic.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

:lol wow


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

another be a star burial


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So tired of watching Emma be squashed


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

She has a nice body.. shame its getting treated like that


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wow really :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, Enzo, Corbin, Rusev and Emma are all on the doghouse right?


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

#GiveEmmaAChance


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

She's not like most girls.

Because most girls actually look pretty and don't move around like an impaired slug.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> Enzo didn;t get buried so Emma has to be. WWE logic.


Mmm pretty sure the plan was for both to lose, but ya know Cass is injured.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm ready to walk with Elias!!! :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, let's walk with Elias!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

THE DRIFTERRRRRRR :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I feel really bad for Emma and Rusev. They deserve so much better.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Emma is a cautionary tale, don't complain on twitter about not getting a chance a few months after WWE thought you sabotaged a gimmick that was gonna get you pushed


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Another Elias concert :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> @Mordecay
> 
> Maybe Iconic debut and help Emma.....Ha, who am I kidding.


Given that they are in Orlando that would be a little hard lol


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

What's with all these burials recently?


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

His song last night was pretty fire. Let's see what the man with no last name has tonight.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

What is this, a two day tour of burials?

Oh here comes the drifter/ I don't mind him as much, just don't wrestle


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah, that was awkward landing by Cass on his knee. Might be his ACL.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> So, Enzo, Corbin, Rusev and Emma are all on the doghouse right?


Add Mike Kanellis.

Zayn and Ziggler are on the porch, at best.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

At least Dolph Ziggler is still remembered in commercials


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Idk how Elias can top last nights concert cuz last night was hilarious


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't remember having seen so many people in the company being buried at the same time since I began watching.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The fuck is with Vince dropping people's names to a single name. 

Imagine if Chris Jericho was just Jericho. 

Brock Lesnar was just Lesnar. 

Seth Rollins was just Seth

Dean Ambrose was just Ambrose

John Cena was just Cena. 

Fuck Vince, fuck WWE in 2017


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Who says Elias is heel when even Michael Cole is excited for him? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm ready to walk with Elias :mark:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

WHO WANTS TO WALK WITH ELIAS?!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I want to walk with Elias :mark


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Most of them probably live on long island Elias lol.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Elias sing us a lullaby


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

elias should make a album


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I WANT TO WALK WITH ELIAS :mark:


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

:kobelol

That was hilarious.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Elias with that R-Truth troll job :HA


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

this guy is money


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

R-Truth discography :buried


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"Time for some real music" :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

please for the love of god, get him a better mic


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"Ashamed to live here anyways" :lmao :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't like Cass, but I can't believe people actually cheer when someone gets seriously injured..


Bout posted this myself, but to add (not that it wouldn't be unfortunate if he was a ten year WWE vet), this is Cass' first shove. Stuff like this could sway just one guy in power with influence that can get in Vince's ear and Cass may never get another showcase (doubt that, but still).

Hell, who knows if Cass can properly come back if this is a legitimate quad injury. Dr. James Andrews (the most famous sports doctor) told HHH wrestling might be over, and HHH had amateur bodybuilder genetics and always had a far better body/muscle definition than Cass.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Gotta say, Elias’ shtick works much better on the main roster in a different city every week than it did in NXT.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Rippping the rock off a bit dont you think.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

JC00 said:


> Emma is a cautionary tale, don't complain on twitter about not getting a chance a few months after WWE thought you sabotaged a gimmick that was gonna get you pushed


She really needs to get herself out of WWE, I'm sure she make decent money on the indies and might get a run in Former TNA. She's never going to get anywhere in WWE.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus, this RAW is off to a horrible start.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Now that was a good line


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

ughhh fuck off r-truth


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Elias is great


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Elias is great :lol

I got a kick out of "I was looking directly into the solar eclipse..." xD


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Elias is getting cheers. Wow.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Goddamnit Truth.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

I hope they don't waste Elias. Guy has mic skill and actually gets crowd reactions, which is lacking among a lot of current guys.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cole is suppose to be a face and he said he preferred the Elias version :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Brooklyn crowd starts clapping*

*Elias stops playing his guitar*

Elias: "This ain't the time for you to clap."

:lmao :lmao


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Elias is actually getting over LMAO.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

99% sure Big Cass is hurt. Seemed obvious to me.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

r truth still employed 2017 :deanfpalm


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Good night truth


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so lets drop the drifter name but lets name is finisher "the drift away"

yeah thats vince mcmahon for you


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Angle's coming out. Here comes Roode.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

BOBBY ROODEEEEEE :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Elias is for real money. Great look, great theme song, great when he does his concert gimmick. I hope he gets a major push one day.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

drougfree said:


> r truth still employed 2017 :deanfpalm


Roster needs jobbers


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Here comes Cena. :fuck


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Welcome back to Raw Big Match Jawn.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Jedah said:


> Angle's coming out. Here comes Roode.


You mean Cena, right?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It is Cena, of course.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

CMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM FUCKING PUNK HOLY SHIT


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Can you people not spam spoilers in the LIVE discussion thread for fucks sake?


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Elias is face at this point for me u have Cole and booker like him. While the heel Graves hates him


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

But wouldn't be surprised if it's Roode as a swerve


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Elias is yet another superstar that lost his last name.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cena gonna pull a Neymar and screw SD :neymar


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Here comes Cena!!!!


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Steve Black Man said:


> You mean Cena, right?


PWI Insider confirmed Roode is backstage. Perhaps both men? But that would be he's getting buried and that's not glorious.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ah damn I forgot about Cena. Might be him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> Cena gonna pull a Neymar and screw SD :neymar


Road Dogg screwed Road Dogg.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

the_hound said:


> CMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM FUCKING PUNK HOLY SHIT


Yup, let's forget about the $100,000 that WWE is trying to pry out of Punk right now :lol


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

inb4goldberg


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't think anyone can call it a spoiler lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

starsfan24 said:


> BOBBY ROODEEEEEE :mark


Rumors are roode is going to sdl moving right into the top heel role


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Steve Black Man said:


> You mean Cena, right?


Based on what Graves said it sounded like a callup. But I forgot for a second that Cena was coming too. So we'll see.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Glorious Bucks 3:16 said:


> PWI Insider confirmed Roode is backstage. Perhaps both men? But that would be he's getting buried and that's not glorious.


I imagine Roode is just there because Takeover was there and he's hanging around backstage.

Hope I'm wrong though. A debut would be "glorious".


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ERICH BICHOFF


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Road Dogg screwed Road Dogg.


 If Raw gets Cena and Roode, they may as well cancel SD :justsayin


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lol smackdown is fucked.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The doctor of thuganomics


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Glorious Bucks 3:16 said:


> PWI Insider confirmed Roode is backstage. Perhaps both men? But that would be he's getting buried and that's not glorious.


Again, if yall could keep these possible spoilers out of the LIVE discussion thread that'd be cool.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

I hate how Angle acknowledges the you suck chants...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:fuckthis


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This wan't a surprise. I just hope Smackdown gets someone good from Raw to replace him.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Stop trying to own the chants, Kurt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena. I can't believe they're ass-raping SD like this.

:lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Goddamnit.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

enzo buried
corban buried
emma buried
smackdown BURIED, set on fire, shat on, pissed on then re buried


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I fucking knew it...


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Cena's never won the IC title. Just maybe.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Snake :neymar

Left to get out of Jinder's shadow :messi


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Please put Roode on SmackDown.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

John Cena on Raw

:renee3


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Jeez they are acting like Cena hasn't stepped foot on Raw since that loud pop he got back in the 06 draft to Raw.....


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So who's the guy getting the Cena feud then? :hmm:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'd be surprised if anyone but Joe comes out to interrupt.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

As expected...yawn. Cue the "I am an all timer" promo. Joe likely interrupts.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

And stop trying to own the fact that WWE made you look a fools for over a decade, those singing "John Cena sucks". Your attempts at saving face is piss poor.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Woof. What is going on with Cena's hair?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh my goodness!! What's John Cena doing here? Did he get lost? This isn't Tuesday night :CENA


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cena leaving Corbin's ashes in the gorilla position.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh look Cena is on RAW time to setup mania


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

How was this a suprise? They fucking announced it


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Wouldn't mind Joe here. Although Cena would probably go over :mj2


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So who's the guy getting the Cena feud then? :hmm:


Joe? Gotta imagine he is out of the picture for abit and fits his character/profile


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cena looks so much better with more hair IMO.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

C’mon Brooklyn, get your chants in order.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

We all know John was coming To Raw. Stop acting surprised you poser crowd.


----------



## The Chief (Jun 20, 2016)

Just imagine Alister Black interrupting him and hitting him with a black mass


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RIP SD live


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Cena needs a hair cut


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMAO SD is bad :lmao

The show has been :buried


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> Oh look Cena is on RAW time to setup mania


I'll have that over Roman/Lesnar.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Jeez they are acting like *Cena hasn't stepped foot on Raw since that loud pop he got back in the 05 draft to Raw.....*


"I think it's the hair, he hasn't aged a day, MAGGLE!" :cole


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Cringey fucker


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman Reigns


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Not because Smackdown is bad"


Well.. It is John.. You don't have to lie


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

"I'm not here because Smackdown is bad."

:lmao


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

BIG DOG

:mark


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Obvious you like Raw, Johnny boy, you're a corporate tool.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It’s ok John. Be honest. SD is that bad right now.


----------



## Atone The Underdog (Jul 22, 2011)

Cena, there is no T in Certain


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Well so much for Joe. :mj2

DA BIG DAWG


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyy!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

no, Smackdown IS bad


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Can these crowds please stop they've chanted the same shit at this guy for 15 years


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Roman really? ffs


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

A certaint?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Of course Roman :lmao


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Holy fuck, are they doing this now? :O


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Can the Japanese commentary team replace all three.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WOW that is loud :mark: Roman is here!!!!!!

Cena and Roman in the same ring :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena/Roman promo :mark:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

What the fuck...really?

You're gonna do Cena/Reigns now? Really?

:fpalm


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Bring braun out to destroy both these bitches

Would make him instalegend


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Cena is meeting roman how is this not the main event?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

You have my attention now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Not going to lie I do wanna see Roman vs Cena but surely this will not be wasted on a B PPV?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Holy shit :mark


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Crowd is sounding a bit quiet for this "big staredown".


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman about to get embarrassed on the mic.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Reigns is shit. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

:lol the crowd is dead silent to Roman.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mhm.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Are they really going to Cena vs. Roman now? I still expect to see Joe.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

oh look, the match NO ONE wants to see.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jedah said:


> "I'm not here because Smackdown is bad."
> 
> :lmao


 He buried SD just by saying it.

Kayfabe this dude is 100% :neymar


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Haha wowwwww. I like it. Let's go Roman


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Cena is in Big Dog's yard

:mark


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Atone The Underdog said:


> Cena, there is no T in Certain


...Yes there is


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Im down for this


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Giving away Cena/Reigns in the Fall, their least important season, would be hilarious.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Anytime I hear or see the word "polarizing" come from the WWE soundboard, I get the urge to punch a lamp.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

MFR55 said:


> Cena is meeting roman how is this not the main event?


2nd hour is the most watched hour.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Reigns vs Cena??? My interest levels just went down.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Vince must really be dreading football season. That's the only explanation I can give for having a Cena/Roman program now.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Da big dawwwwg


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:hayden3 at the camera actually panning to a "ROMAN *Heart eyes emoji* *Tongue emoji* *Sweat emoji*" sign.

That shit basically translates to that chick wanting to give him DA GOOD SUCC. bama4

Nice job being PG there, WWE.



Ambrose Girl said:


> Cena looks so much better with more hair IMO.


Word. In addition to taking him off-screen for months at a time, Hollywood is making him look much more presentable, too.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ratings will be up for cena vs roman


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, let's see how this goes.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"You both suck" :lmao


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

Cena vs RR


amazing PPV matches are coming up


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

"You both suck" :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You both suck chants.:done


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Roman sucks! Cena sucks!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The BIGGEST money match wwe can do right now is Cena vs Reigns


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

You both suck :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena back on Raw! since when? Dam I'm so behind


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This doesn't make Shane and Bryan look real good. This is the second superstar they let go to Raw without getting anything in return.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

YOU BOTH SUCK CHANTS.

:buried


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Come on, cowboys. Shoot, I dare ya


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Crickets for Reigns!?!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Next PPV view mania'? Possibly Braun v. Brock and Reins vs. Cena?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh Twitter fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Brooklyn, get over Taker already ffs.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

"You both suck..." :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

FFS please no Undertaker. :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Crowd doesn't give a fuck about this match. :lmao


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Man it is so thrilling how both of these guys are failed babyfaces because they're unlikeable d-bags. ELECTRIC


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Undertaker more over than both of them :lmao

Miz more over than both of them :lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

This will be the first guy im glad to see roman bury


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

JC00 said:


> 2nd hour is the most watched hour.


Got it


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh, God, this is starting out like one of those WorldStar videos.

:reigns You been talking shit about me on Twitter, Uce?

:cena4


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Vince McMahon Masturbation Match is starting up...Yawn Cena vs Roman Ruins...who gives a flying fuck or a rat's ass?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The fucking Miz :ti


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The fuck? The Miz?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Maryse :sodone


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

2 on 3 handicap match. Cena and Roman vs Miz and the geeks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Undertaker getting cheered over both.

:ha


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Sounds like that rumor of Roman getting the IC title is coming true. 

Jason Jordan done :lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The Miz...............REALLY


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

A huge moment ruined by Miz and his Job Squad


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

speaking of burials now its miz's turn, thats me finished for the night, show has been meh apart from braun and brock


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miz? :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Miz and his boys about to get destroyed 2 on 3.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Undertaker chants. Have fun spinning those into awesome controversiality.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"Thank you Miz"

Yeah, this Cena/Reigns match is such a big deal. lol


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Holy shit maryse


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Miztourage interrupting Cena AND Reigns? Big mistake.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Miz :lol


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ugh was kinda expecting Taker's gong to hit. Instead we'll get a boring ass tag match.

I fucking knew they'd do this, before Roman vs Cena they gotta do the whole good guys tag together routine.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Setting up the main event for tonight?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Glad this might not be happening now after all and that Miz might throw a swerve into it. You can't waste this match so early.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Bo's ridiculous jacket will surely save this segment :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I could NEVER imagine hearing a Hulk Hogan chant when Austin and Rock were going at it


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"It's bar-clay's" :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Maryse! :mark:


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Miz is the best hahah


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Miz always has to meddle, why is he even out here?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I've been wanting to see Roman and John Cena feud for awhile. It could be about who is the true face of the company.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Cena really doesn't care at this point. :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Sounds like that rumor of Roman getting the IC title is coming true.
> 
> Jason Jordan done :lol


Roman Miz feud

Joe Cena feud 


seems to be the case


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Cena/Reigns in the same ring and crowd don't give a shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena STILL corny after all these years.

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Miz not being able to say Barclays :lmao Cena calling him out on it :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Maryse wens3


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh, so this is why The Miz won last night unk2


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Yes the real star has come out. Let the miz save this segment


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Never got the hype for Maryse, but :ellen at her rocking those PVC pants.

And of course he's gonna make a joke out of you Miz, considering you've been one up until only last year.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Undertaker getting cheered over both.
> 
> :ha


 Money match where the crowd shits all over both of them.

Miz shooting on the weak reaction "Barclays blowing the rooft off the place'

Miz is more over than both of them :lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

If miz just had in ring skills


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Right out of the gate, Miz is made to look like an ass, I love it.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Miz about the go off! YES


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Miz no-selling Cena's joke and ripping into Reigns/Cena :lmao

This is SDLive Miz, holy fuck.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> "Thank you Miz"
> 
> Yeah, this Cena/Reigns match is such a big deal. lol


Actually it is no matter what the chants are. I would propably chant along with those chants but I am still interested. Just a fact.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Holy. Shit Miz is more over then Roman and Cena. Some where Vince is mute mute mute!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Miz dropping those heavy truth bombs.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

MIZZZZZZ :mark


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Miz is over. AWWWWWWWESOMEEEEEEE!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Miz promo :mark:


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Piss on my face Maryse!

:woolcock


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Miz buried both of them :dead2


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Does Miz wear size 16 shoes? He looks like a clown in those things


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

starsfan24 said:


> Cena really doesn't care at this point. :lol


Do you blame him? :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Miz insta face.


----------



## Atone The Underdog (Jul 22, 2011)

Abisial said:


> ...Yes there is


WHERE THO?

all joking aside, i meant at the end, Cena said he wanted to talk to a Certaint superstar, he added a T at the end


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Vince really thinks this feud will make him the most money? what a joke!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Miz going in raw


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I don't hate Cena but dear God he is being a tool tonight.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

If Miz somehow gets cheered by this NY crowd over Cena and Reigns, I'll lose my shit with laughter.






You only have yourselves to blame, WWE. The fuckin' Miz over your supposed two top babyfaces over the last cumulative 12 years.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Anyone thinking Roman vs Cena is not the biggest money match they have need to get their heads checked.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

:lol Cena


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

But Miz, you had your moment. And it was an abortion of a world title run that justifiably resulted in you never getting another one. :draper2

But go ahead and stay mad, ******. :cena5


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> I don't hate Cena but dear God he is being a tool tonight.


Terrible.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This has turned into a really fun segment :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Could anyone imagine Bruno Sammartino while still on top getting lacerated by audiences in a New York building. This isn't the Garden, but it is close enough to Vince's backyard.........


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

God I love The Miz.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Miz is destroying them both.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Miz is the star of this segment by fucking far.

What a promo :clap:


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

DGenerationMC said:


> If Miz somehow gets cheered by this NY crowd over Cena and Reigns, I'll lose my shit with laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already happened.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

I wonder if Samoa Joe is going to SDL. Can't really think who they would have him feud with on Raw right now but he could have a multi month feud with Randy Orton or AJ Styles


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:mark: Miz calling it like it is


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Well, it doesn't affect Vince, Miz.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

They know whether to cheer or boo Roman, Miz.

They always boo, don't pretend he gets a mixed reaction.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

This sounds like a shoot lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Cena doesn't give a crap he looks like he doesn't want to be there :lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Cena and Reigns > Miz.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

This dude in the red shirt :lol


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Miz is going off bruh


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Is this really happening? SMH


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Miz killing it.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

miz has been fire, he needs the world title soon


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Miz out here killing it. He's pretty based on the mic.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

MIZ!!!!!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

This whole thing is surreal.

From Cena and Reigns arguing like Twitter ho's to Miz getting cheering to Bo's sparkling jacket.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Miz is really laying it into them lol. (not that Cena really gives a $#!t but Roman seems to be)


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

In a perfect world, Miz is the WWE Champion on SD right now.

Now that he DOES deserve.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Miz is getting those Daniel Bryan level pops now.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Give Miz the Smackdown belt already :applause


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Miz is ANGERY


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

All 3 guys were the most likeable at the beginning of their careers.

*MTV Miz

Rapper Cena

Shield Reigns
*
I always liked Reigns though.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

Roman standing there like a wooden board


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Miz the only decent thing in this segment.

:lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Miz is killing tonight


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz is maddddddd as fuck for performing in an empty arena last night. holy moly.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Romans like fuck off John :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Miz owned this segment.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Cena acting like someone's dorky uncle.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

We got Stone Cold Mike Mizanin over here :lmao

I feel like Barclays is getting played right now.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

people cheering for MIZ wtf. This just shows how stupid wrestling fans are  "You deserve it" to MIZ. LOL Vince please never listen to these stupid fans.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Holy I love this promo.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miz bringing Talking Smack back.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Joe :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yasssssssssssssssss joe joe joe joe


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Oh loo its wwe speaking through Miz there. Amazing promo though.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Miz is speaking the truth..Roman and Cena were given everything from birth.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

JOEEEEEE :mark:


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Remember when Miz made fun of Ambrose for not being on the WM card when he was IC champion? Hmmm seems Miz is down just as low. Hell Miz should be thanking Cena for making people ever care about him


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Ok, was not expecting Joe, but still, just got better.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Here's joe


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Miz is amazing jesus


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Now THIS is what I wanted to see.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Miz about to get :buried again


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

miz spouting some home truths about he being overlooked
dumped off summerslam card etc.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why is Joe out here ? :lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

You might as well bring out the beast then


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

THERE'S JOEEEE :mark


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

YES JOe here to kill people. TY JOE


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joe and Miz the most over guys in the segment.

Vince must be furious backstage.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Almost 20 years in the making.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Roman just wants to knock somebody the fuck out.*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This isn't going how I expected it to :lmao


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Looks like Joe is en route to getting run over. =/


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"You're his bitch!"

Crowd is really making this segment.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That'd be a hell of a tag team rigtht there Samoa Joe and Miz. Great vignette/backstage potential and I just think they'd really mesh with their contrasts.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

OH SHIT "YOU'RE HIS BITCH" CHANTS! LOL!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joe scared tf out of me when he attacked Cena


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Vinces wet dream team. Cena and Roman.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

But, he already beat you, Joe :reigns2


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

oh shit


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Vince: "See. They're chanting for Joe. Joseph Anoaʻi!!!"
"You're his bitch" lols


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Cena & Reigns just owned them :lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I would love a Two Man Power Trip comprised of Cena and Reigns just running through the entire roster.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

You both suck :duck


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You both suck chants.:lmao

Yooooo:sodone


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

"You Both Suck" chants are amazing. Much more clear that time.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

You both suck


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol You both suck


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

YOU BOTH SUCK! haha


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Not unexpected but somewhat surreal to see all of this...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

You both suck chants.

No one wants to see this match, that money match though :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena/Reigns hate the "You both suck!" chant. This is awesome :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

If Reigns would go off script and just beat the shit out of Cena right now, he'd turn his entire career around and become the ultimate face...won't happen though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THE MEGAPOWERS HAVE BEEN REFORMED :drose :reigns /\ :cena3*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"You both suck" I'm dead :LOL


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOOOOOOOOOOOL gotta love a Brooklyn crowd


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I heard "You Both Suck."


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That segment was pure comedy. I know Vince knew that there would be boos, but I guarantee he did not think it would be this bad. Miz and Joe were the stars of the segment, not that it matters though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vince McMahon right now::Vince2:Vince2


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

you both sucks chants. dam... this is bad


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Tag Team I actually want to see tonight Rollins and Ambrose!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Miz and Samoa Joe saved this segment tbh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Such a weird segment.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I love that the crowd is shitting on Cena and Reigns lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Smackdown is officially dead after losing Cena


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

THE ABSOLUTE STATE OF WWE BABYFACES :HA


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd be down for Rollins/Ambrose(c) v Cena/Reigns.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Roman always looks out of place doesn't he? its just a big troll job by the WWE...he doens't belong in big segments, you can't even tell he's there half the time lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Don't you jsut love it when WWE tries to create an epic moments and fails. Hahahhhaahaha


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Miz with possibly one of the most on-point lines I've heard in a promo in a loooong time.

"How many moments do you get?"


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> You both suck chants.
> 
> No one wants to see this match, that money match though


you are in denial if you don't think its the biggest money match they have. Cause it is and you act like 1 crowd makes up for everyone watching. Guess what? it doesn't. Cena vs Reigns is bigger than any match on the full time roster. Thats includes any match with AJ Styles


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not a good segment at all outside of Miz. Yikes.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> If Reigns would go off script and just beat the shit out of Cena right now, he'd turn his entire career around and become the ultimate face...won't happen though.


Have a feeling that Reigns will spear Cena later


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Actually it is no matter what the chants are. I would propably chant along with those chants but I am still interested. Just a fact.


It's a relatively big deal, but clearly not as huge as some make it out to be. 

The crowd was louder for Miz and Joe. They buried Cena and Reigns, the two made-to-be biggest stars in the company right now.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I for one am glad the crowd didn't just take Cena's side over Reigns like I thought they would.

Cena is the reason we have Reigns


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Mra22 said:


> Smackdown is officially dead after losing Cena


Until Bobby Roode shows up :grin2:


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

:trips7 "You both sucks, Vince, what we do!?"
:vince5 "Any reaction is a good reaction, this is the match of the century"
:trips7 "But in that case people seems to love Miz and Joe..."
:vince5 "SHUT UP, FINISH THE SEGMENT WITH THE SHIELD... I MEAN, ROMAN'S THEME".


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Mra22 said:


> Smackdown is officially dead after losing Cena


Smackdown died years ago. Way before Cena


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Ace said:


> You both suck chants.
> 
> No one wants to see this match, that money match though :lmao


The chant has not been so loud since Batista v Big Show at ECW One night stand lol


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Somebody better go check on Vince backstage


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Here it comes, son, the set up for Joe/Cena and Reigns/Miz, so Reigns gets the IC as a consolation prize for putting Braun over so well these many months and taking a pin from Brock. If they mention it on TV, he and Dean will be the only members of the Shield to be Grand Slam champions. Seth will try again and again to get the title from Roman, but fail. He and Dean will lose the tag titles, Dean will accuse him of failing the team because he was only working for his own glory - AMBROSE HEEL TURN!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

WHy such cheers for the Miz? He's even more manufactured than Reigns.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sir Patrick Stewart said:


> Somebody better go check on Vince backstage


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Please please don't have Seth and Dean on before the third hour lol.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Random ass 8 man tag :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The 'how many moments do you get line?"

Gold.

All those moments all for nada.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asmodeus said:


> Seth will try again and again to get the title from Roman, but fail.


This sounds more like fantasy wishful thinking from your inner mark.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gran Metalik needs to get a push


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Bout time we saw some Gran Metalik on Raw :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Random 8 man CW match :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Vince really thought the people wanted to see them in the same ring?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Hmmm....I wonder if these means they pulled the plug on the Jason Jordan experiment. Miz was the guy he was in a program with.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That happened so close to Vince's homebase... Yes, someone might want to check if he is still breathing. edit: Another zinger on Booker. Cole and Graves have not let Booker have a break in months!


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

So when does Neville come out and go insane that these cruiserweights get a match but not the king, having regained his crown?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

If that Miz promo was scripted, then Vince must know that we didn't want to see them together.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

wwe9391 said:


> you are in denial if you don't think its the biggest money match they have. Cause it is and you act like 1 crowd makes up for everyone watching. Guess what? it doesn't. *Cena vs Reigns is bigger than any match on the full time roster.* Thats includes any match with AJ Styles


Guess again. Cena isn't a full time wrestler anymore. 



Gran Metalick? Yes finally he gets his match on raw shame its in this match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

It's official: The cruiserweight matches are the new divas matches. :serious:

:mase at Gran Metalik still being employed this entire time, though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well if this means that we have a Reigns/Miz program and match for No Mercy where Reigns wins the IC title and becomes a grand slam champ I am in. It would also lead to all the former Shield members having gold, so that's another plus.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Jedah said:


> Hmmm....I wonder if these means they pulled the plug on the Jason Jordan experiment. Miz was the guy he was in a program with.


I hope because he's garbage


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Jedah said:


> Hmmm....I wonder if these means they pulled the plug on the Jason Jordan experiment. Miz was the guy he was in a program with.


They probably wanted to pull the plug on the Jason Jordan thing after the first week.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Roman always looks out of place doesn't he? its just a big troll job by the WWE...he doens't belong in big segments, you can't even tell he's there half the time lol


Well Roman is a midcard level talent so this shouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Vince McMahon right now::Vince2:Vince2


 Vince probably thought Cena might get cheered, but the "You both suck" must have broke him. Can't imagine what the pops for Miz and Joe must have done, it made their so called big match feel second rate. Good thing is I'm certain fans will crap all over their match.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

That segment with Roman and Cena further convinces me that they need to go all in on Braun Strowman. He should be the one to take that title off Lesnar at WrestleMania. Wasn't thinking that a month ago, but it's clear he's best positioned now to be a supermassive star.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a come-down for Reigns from Universal Title to feuding with The Miz. Jesus.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> Guess again. *Cena is a full time wrestler anymore.*
> 
> 
> 
> Gran Metalick? Yes finally he gets his match on raw shame its in this match.


:lol I guess he sill is


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

Natecore said:


> WHy such cheers for the Miz? He's even more manufactured than Reigns.


Miz always and forever suck 

he his on the same boat with cena


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

CW matches are the new "piss break" matches.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Yea since Woman's wrestling has evolved. Guess they need that part in the show. That's filler.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

The wave has started. The crowd is bored and getting restless.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I really hate the wave.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I thought Gran Metalik was dead


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honest to Dod, Roman looked like the 4th most important person in that segment, and it is not the first time lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Leather Rebel said:


> :vince5 "Any reaction is a good reaction, this is the match of the century"


Me: If any reaction is a good reaction, why have you been trying to cover them up for the past 12 years with dishonest commentary and the vilifying of anti-Cena/Reigns fans?

Vince:









Me: Exactly. I love ya, Vin Man, but you're an ass.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The WCW CW division this is not. Ooof. What a failure. Rich Swan or Rey Mysterio in his prime?

:lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

PraXitude said:


> I love that the crowd is shitting on Cena and Reigns lol


 Fans didn't even want Cena on Raw :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd could give a fuck about this match.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Did I just hear Cole compare Rich Swann to the great Muhammad Ali?


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

I like most of the CW can u plz have them interact with the main roster or do something with them that's good


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love Cedric's finisher.:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nease got some air time on that shit. GOTDAMNNNN!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Honest to Dod, Roman looked like the 4th most important person in that segment, and it is not the first time lol


 Roman disappears in segments when you have two or more stars in the same segment.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Well if this means that we have a Reigns/Miz program and match for No Mercy where Reigns wins the IC title and becomes a grand slam champ I am in. It would also lead to all the former Shield members having gold, so that's another plus.


*Believe That.*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Charly :mark


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Nease got some air time on that shit. GOTDAMNNNN!


Go watch the one Cedric gave to Candice LeRae if you havent


----------



## xxRambo_21xx (Nov 20, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> you are in denial if you don't think its the biggest money match they have. Cause it is and you act like 1 crowd makes up for everyone watching. Guess what? it doesn't. Cena vs Reigns is bigger than any match on the full time roster. Thats includes any match with AJ Styles


i dont think it gets anymore delusional then this!


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Alexander looks like Marcus Cor Von's less gifted brother.

POUNCEEEEEE


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Charly! :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Anyone else notice that Dar didn't give one iota of a fuck about attempting to tag in for Gulak when the wave started?

Poor bastard knows that the writing is on the wall for the CW division.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Ace said:


> Roman disappears in segments when you have two or more stars in the same segment.


And yet people say he has presence. Bo Dallas more was more noticeable in that segment then Reigns.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

On this roster, this version of Neville is off my head probably top 10 on the stick.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly is always a sight to behold.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

" That dooorky news anchor voice that I use." Charly


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> The WCW CW division this is not. Ooof. What a failure. *Rich Swan or Rey Mysterio in his prime?*
> 
> :lol


In a Lionel Richie dance contest, I got Swann.

In a normal dance contest, lil' Rey Rey got it.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Yay. Seth and Dean next!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

JC00 said:


> Go watch the one Cedric gave to Candice LeRae if you havent


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Breezango commercial :mark:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

xxRambo_21xx said:


> i dont think it gets anymore delusional then this!


Ironically, he is the one in denial.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

No Mercy already is looking legit

Braun Strowman vs Brock Lesnar
Samoa Joe vs John Cena
Roman Reigns vs the Miz

Add in assumed rematches for the tag and women titles and probably Wyatt bs Balor rubber match and pretty good lineup. I'm sure they will do something with either Jason Jordan or the Titus Brand as well


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

That pizza commercial with Breezango and Bliss was funny lol!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins and Ambrose next, cool...should be a great segment.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I can't believe these commercials are being shown on TV.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> This sounds more like fantasy wishful thinking from your inner mark.


Yeah, everything after Roman feuding with Miz is highly doubtful, they tend not to bandy words like Triple Crown and Grand Slam around on TV, I'm assuming because, unlike a title or a record, it can't be challenged so it's a dead end as for as a plot device goes.

It's be a good setup for The former Shield guys, though, all Seth would have to do is want it so badly he accepts a match for that title before he and Dean are supposed to defend the tag titles on the same night. 1-2-3 you lose later and Dean has an understandable reason to accuse Seth of never changing and always putting himself before the team, even if he's wrong.


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

Jedah said:


> That segment with Roman and Cena further convinces me that they need to go all in on Braun Strowman. He should be the one to take that title off Lesnar at WrestleMania. Wasn't thinking that a month ago, but it's clear he's best positioned now to be a supermassive star.


Lol you and this other poster about finn baylor using these mega and super star terms way too freely.


1. wwe not pop culture anymore

2.To only be a mega star as a wrestler you have to be known outside of wrestling world

there won't be hulks or rocks anymore with this era of wrestling promotions and type of fans we have know. (Cena doesn't count since he being forced into mainstream but he his still hated with iwc/smarks.)


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

xxRambo_21xx said:


> i dont think it gets anymore delusional then this!


That's just reigns mom posting on here


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

starsfan24 said:


>


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This segment better be good, because this show has sucked so far.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Aww bugger gonna miss my boys


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> you are in denial if you don't think its the biggest money match they have. Cause it is and you act like 1 crowd makes up for everyone watching. Guess what? it doesn't. Cena vs Reigns is bigger than any match on the full time roster. Thats includes any match with AJ Styles


Such a big match that it felt like an afterthought and was shat on.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh God. fpalm


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> Such a big match that it felt like an afterthought and was shat on.


Which people are still gonna pay to see :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Baylor about to get buried!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Please make this terrible storyline end


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Finn and Jason Jordan should be good in honesty :draper2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Charly looking great


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Seth pop!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Boy, what a compelling segment that just HAD to be on tv there! The Just Bring it/Shut Your Mouth/HCTP GM text dialogue segments to ask for title matches were more entertaining


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wyatt will cost Balor the match to setup yet another match between them at No Mercy.

Alright the new RAW tag champs are here!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

That was some weird camera work for Dean's entrance though


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans are doing the Burn it Down thing, too. Nice.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

And there they are. Can't wait to see the eventual rematch.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

BURN IT DOWN.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

If The Revival can come back in time, I'd like to see them face AmbRollins and maybe even take the straps.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That red and black on Seth :banderas


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

JC00 said:


> They probably wanted to pull the plug on the Jason Jordan thing after the first week.


Well, Finn Balor is Jordan's next opponent...so nope not done yet.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Woah now Seth, there's only one user of the word "BAYBAY" now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Red and Black on Seth has to stay for along, long time.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The new Raw Tag Team Champs are here!! Ambrollins (aka the "SHED") :mark: :mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Seth's red gear is damn nice.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

@MarkyWhipwreck, Rollins stole your boy’s catchphrase.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Great to see the fans singing "BURN IT DOWN!" along with the theme. Cool to see the fans have picked up on it


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Fans are doing the Burn it Down thing, too. Nice.


And to think, it would've nice to have had that 6 months ago.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Fans are doing the Burn it Down thing, too. Nice.


If they booked him right Seth could be a top babyface. Always said it as I think he's a better face then heel. They are at last using him far better as a face now, and the time Ambrose turns on him then the shit will get insane.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Seth, don't ever try to copy Heath Slater again...that was just horrible.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ambrose/Seth v Hardy's 

Holy fuck wens3 :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hardyz/Rollins and Ambrose :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Woah now Seth, there's only one user of the word "BAYBAY" now.


Shaking my damn head, stealing a dead man's catchphrase.


_EDIT: He did it again!_


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TLC MATCH PLZ AT NO MERCY!!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This needs to be a big PPV match in the near future.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hardys :mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh my yes please.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

DELETE!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

addlin at Rollins saying "BAYBAY!" only a few days after Adam Cole debuted at Takeover.

Hopefully Broken Matthew and his obsolete mule Brother Nero DELETE Rollins for such nefarious treachery.



WrestlingOracle said:


> On this roster, this version of Neville is off my head probably top 10 on the stick.


"B-b-b-but he's a vanilla midget!"

Can't wait for him to win the IC Title. :sk


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

Rollins and Jeff. :mark: :mark:


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TLC MATCH PLZ AT NO MERCY!!!


Nah. They'll do that at TLC in October.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Matt :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SETH and JEFF in the same ring together!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Which people are still gonna pay to see :lol


 The same people who shat on both of them, Mr. rECoRd rEVenue.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh ya this is gonna be good!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to the Obsolete Mule for referencing Congratulations by Post Malone. :trips9


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I guess they'll do a triple threat between Rollins/Ambrose, The Bar and The Hardys.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Woah now Seth, there's only one user of the word "BAYBAY" now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

The battle of horrible voices featuring the Hardyz and Seth Rollins.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

A commercial there :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Seth and Jeff could have a very entertaining spotfest; especially in a tag team setting. I'm down for it.*


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Lol. Bad mic :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Can't wait for him to win the IC Title. :sk


For some reason, I really wanna see Neville feud with Big Show. I think a smaller heel with a Napoleon complex can work.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

They really know how to kill the mood with damn commercials


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DammitC said:


> The new Raw Tag Team Champs are here!! Ambrollins (aka *the "SHED"*) :mark: :mark:


:lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

the hardys vs the good members of the shield. Amazing


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Should be a good match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAMN commercial break.

UGH.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

So Sheamus and Cesaro are interrupting this match


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> The same people who shat on both of them.


Yes because people are idiots. 

Did you not hear Punks pipe bomb?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Only an eight year difference between Jeff Hardy and Seth (freakin) Rollins??? Man, that is far lower than I would've thought, though I guess Jeff was an enhancement at a VERY early age in the biz.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

What's a Adam Cole? I thought I Jericho when Seth said Bay Bay. Haha.

Surley though, they won't give away such a big match on free tv.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Wonder if these mental midgets are going to go ahead and pull the trigger on the tag title change tonight. Dean and Seth seemed a little awkward out there. Hopefully they don't jump the gun on the (probable) Ambrose heel turn .


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DGenerationMC said:


> If The Revival can come back in time, I'd like to see them face AmbRollins and maybe even take the straps.


In a perfect world, The Revival would be the team to take the belts off Ambrollins if they can stay healthy



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Woah now Seth, there's only one user of the word "BAYBAY" now.


You're right, and his name is Heath Slater Bay-Bay!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Holy crap. A lot of wrestlers say "Bay-bay". (Cole, Jericho, Slater, etc...)


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I can't NOT believe this match is happening on RAW. Insane.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

in before people complain this match is being given away on free tv


----------



## AVX (May 25, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Only an eight year difference between Jeff Hardy and Seth (freakin) Rollins??? Man, that is far lower than I would've thought, though I guess Jeff was an enhancement at a VERY early age in the biz.


I've read that he lied about being 18 and was actually 16 when he was a jobber in WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth and Jeff in there.

:mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> What's a Adam Cole?


You are probably more familiar with his work as "Cool Dad" Don Crenshaw.

Real cool dude giving beer the local teens, yet firm telling them to keep the noise down since he has to get up for work in the morning.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Booker talking about droppin' the straps, you gotta love it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wouldn’t mind a 3 way tag at the next PPV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's a non-title match.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Steve Black Man said:


> Holy crap. A lot of wrestlers say "Bay-bay". (Cole, Jericho, Slater, etc...)


What about Lance Storm?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans showing their respect.

:mark:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeff vs Seth is money


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I guess we just call 'em "SHIE" now. :lol*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899808303584133120


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> For some reason, I really wanna see Neville feud with Big Show. I think a smaller heel with a Napoleon complex can work.


We're pretty much getting that with Enzo / Cass, though. :hmm

With that being said, Neville has certainly proved that a heel CW is viable when they bring their A-game, so I'm 100% on board with him moving on up to bigger and better things down the road.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Great match. Ambrose and Rollins are pretty much at their best right now.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really good match so far.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright enough commercials already.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

This match will be so much better on PPV with no commercials. Can't wait.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Loving this match. :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This match.

Two awesome matches in a row for Seth & Dean.

:mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

God that is an awful bump for Jeff to take.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

When are we getting the "Awoken" Hardys?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899811292415971328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899811614169456641


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice move by Seth saving his brother


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

We need more tornado tag matches. I'm kinda getting tired of just regular tag team Matches


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Can anyone graciously give me a brief rundown of Raw so far outside of the Lesnar/Strowman segment?

And to a lesser extent Cass/Enzo because that shit is excruciatingly bad. :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Nice spot with rollisn takin out dean to save him


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:mark: at Dean-O busting out the Regal Stretch, even if it was for like 2 seconds.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

These guys have no chemistry whatsoever.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This crowd should be going bonkers crazy with Delete chants.

Fuck you TNA


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Ambrose seems right at home working with the Hardys, sort of a looser style than we're used to. I like the Hardys being older pros who do a lot with a little but still bring some excitement.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

good match


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Ambrollins for keeping the Sling Blade variation of the Hart Attack.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is so weird.. It's a real life wrestling match on RAW.. Not a spot fest, not a segway to an angle..

A wrestling match... This is weird


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lothario said:


> These guys have no chemistry whatsoever.


I hate to agree but yes they have non which sucks


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro and Sheamus have to be coming out there. Don't see a decisive winner here.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> These guys have no chemistry whatsoever.


Yeah, it also seems like Rollins is still feeling the effects of that hard landing he suffered early in the match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That's impressive. A "this is awesome" chant and no finisher false finish in sight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OH SHIT.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :mark: at Dean-O busting out the Regal Stretch, even if it was for like 2 seconds.


I'd love to see him doing the ol' Knee Trembler again.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Im enjoying this match quite a bit


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

awesome match


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Fantastic match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Very good TV match. Love the double finisher finish these two have.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good match :clap


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Great match


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Not bad... The chemistry needs work, but fucking ay.. They was a good damn wrestling match..

I'm sure someone will start a thread how this sucked though.. Never fail us WF!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great match. Felt old school and was done really well.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fine match. Still disappointed that Matt and Jeff are being held back by the Broken trademark fiasco, though.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

These guys need a ladder match at the next ppv

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Hardyz getting the Dudley treatment


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Good match, best on Raw in a while, but fuck off with the "this is awesome" chant.

One bad legacy from Taker/HBK at WM25.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Good match from the Hardys and Seth/Dean.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Very good match


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was alright, give them a few more matches at live shows to work on the chemistry and it should be get much better.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Really liked that match. I want everyone on the roster to work with the Hardys for a spell under the learning tree.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Great match. Little sloppy at times, but definitely exciting.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Very nice match. Not last night's level, but kudos to Seth/Dean to be able to have the best 2 on two tag Ive seen in several years with Cesaro/Sheamus and turn around and have a good one with a completely different team in size and style.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I don’t the “no chemistry thing.” Wasn’t a great match and this crowd is beyond tired with 4 days straight in the same building but overall it was a good match and they put some good sequences together.

Wasn’t great chemistry but that will come in time.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

YESSSS BROCK VS BRAUN!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DammitC said:


> Very good match


If a match doesn't have countless false finishes, it gets labeled as not good by today's fans. Sad how they've been trained by this generation. That was a good old-school match.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Shouldn't they be Hardy Men by now? lol jk!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Welp, I'm done with Raw now. Pretty solid show :eva2


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Beh. It's official.

Lesnar is likely to win at No Mercy. :fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well they made it official, Braun vs Lesnar at No Mercy.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

YESSSS Joe! He's so great.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Brock vs. Braun!

And God I love Joe.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Great match. Felt old school and was done really well.


It did feel old school, like they went out and worked rather than having a pretty choreographed match lined up. 

The Hardys are now the old school, smart wrestlers....indeed, God help us all.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Annoying unorthodox thing"

Joe spitting fire


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I'll keep Raw on just in case Roode shows up, but I really don't have any interest in the rest of the show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Do your little unorthodox thing you do in the ring :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Joe once again proving that he is indeed RAW's resident Samoan badass by laying down the law to those three geeks. :tucky


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I have a feeling Brock/Braun will have a non-finish. They'll probably stretch it out to Survivor Series if they can. 

(Keep in mind they should just wait until Mania, but it is what it is).


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Miz trying to be buddy-to-buddy with him, and Samoa Joe shouting orders to these men :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Joe laying it down for the Miztourage :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This RAW is better than Summerslam


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I wish, for once, WWE did something intelligent and saved Lesnar/Strowman for Mania.

That's the match to go with long term, alas, WrestleMania is regarded as the Roman Reigns Show.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> This RAW is better than Summerslam


that's a really low standard


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> This RAW is better than Summerslam


By a lot actually..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hope Bayley turns on Sasha Banks.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SureUmm said:


> It did feel old school, like they went out and worked rather than having a pretty choreographed match lined up.
> 
> The Hardys are now the old school, smart wrestlers....indeed, God help us all.


Exactly. That's it. Too many matches, like the latter half of the main event last night, feel choreographed and the same.

The Ambrose-Rollins/Hardy Boyz match from tonight, and the Rusev/Gable match from Smackdown a few weeks ago have felt like really refreshing, great competitive matches between two guys actually trying to win, rather than just going through motions with the same spots over and over again.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

How can Sasha put on that wig, look in a mirror and think, "I look good?"


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Yessssss the real women's champ, Sasha. None of that Bliss bullshit.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

IT'S BAWSE TIME! :cole


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm pretty sure Bayley isn't there.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sasha! Please keep Bayley or any talk about her out of this segment.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MFR55 said:


> that's a really low standard





Therapy said:


> By a lot actually..


Haha just goes to show how crappy of a damn show it was. Nothing against this RAW, cause it's good. Just should have been a way better show last night. Inexcusable.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I already miss Alexa as champ


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I came home just as Dean & Seth's match was ending :lol Fail on my part haha.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"It's Boss time" is never NOT going to be cringey


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*SASHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tucky*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Weird response again.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Legit Bo$$ Sasha Banks!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Thye have never mentioned a Brooklyn curse before. Why not make that a storyline??? WWE for you


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Ugh, just stfu and turn heel, bitch


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Sasha is so annoying


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This promo is as dry as the Atacama Desert


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"We tore the house down?"

That match sucked and Charlotte almost kill you


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Go away Alexa, please. Just get off my TV.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Man, Sasha is such a douche, so hard to like when she's not wrestling.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rude :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

To be fair, neither of them are wrong.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Alexa Bliss fanboy cucked on cam.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Banks is terrible as a babyface. Heel Bliss being cheered over her.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Remix, y'all.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't know how they've managed to do it, but they did it.

I cannot stand Sasha at all anymore. Went from one of my absolute favorites in the company to someone I can't stand. Just like Bayley. 

Really bums me out.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

No reaction :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That whole segment... :hmm


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Please go away Jordan


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

If Sasha drops the title next week, I'm going to throw myself off a building.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The reaction to Jordan is the same as it was when the arena was almost empty yesterday... :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmm so they are doing the rematch next week? Hopefully they don't hot potato the title.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ABSOLUTE SILENCE FOR JORDAN. He got more of a reaction in the empty arena, from yesterday :ti


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jason Jordan coming out to a massive ovation. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

No more star-spangled titantron graphics for Jordan? How very un-American of you, Vince. :trump4


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Zero reaction for Jason Jordan....in New York. Something needs to give. This experiment is not working.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

New theme for Jordan? Getting better I guess.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

...and the crowd goes mild. They don't care about Jordan lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I smell non finish next week leading to No Mercy. IF they actually have Banks drop the title already :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

If Jason Jordon actually beats Finn lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

TheAbsentOne said:


> I don't know how they've managed to do it, but they did it.
> 
> I cannot stand Sasha at all anymore. Went from one of my absolute favorites in the company to someone I can't stand. Just like Bayley.
> 
> Really bums me out.


She's got the WWE face problem where they're total dicks to the heels but forget to be likable themselves. And what seems to be her real personality just magnifies it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wyatt will cost Balor the match I guess, then they setup another match between Balor/Wyatt for No Mercy.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> New theme for Jordan? Getting better I guess.


sounds the same to me, with some annoying ass intro added on


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Jordan might have the most crickets of anyone to ever walk down that ramp 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I feel for Jordan. I feel like this push would have worked if American Alpha was as over as they were in NXT.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Do these people like Alexa or not? One min they're cheering, next they're chanting "you tapped out".


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

starsfan24 said:


> I smell non finish next week leading to No Mercy. IF they actually have Banks drop the title already :lol


This is what they should do and honestly Banks should retain at No Mercy, she needs a lengthy title reign.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> sounds the same to me, with some annoying ass intro added on


It's very sultry. Would make a good Diva jobber theme. :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> This is what they should do and honestly Banks should retain at No Mercy, she needs a lengthy title reign.


That's the smart thing to do. But it'd be funny to see Sasha lose her first title defense, again. Especially after that promo.

I kinda get why Vince is how he is.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think the Ric Flair bit on Sasha's promo was unnecessary, it was random and felt out of place and it is very much akin to the whole Eddie Guerrero thing she used to do in order to fish for cheap pops. It doesn't helps her character.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> This is what they should do and honestly Banks should retain at No Mercy, she needs a lengthy title reign.


Agreed 100%


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Strategize said:


> Do these people like Alexa or not? One min they're cheering, next they're chanting "you tapped out".


A lot of piped in cheers not loud in person


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HBKRollins said:


> This is what they should do and honestly Banks should retain at No Mercy, she needs a lengthy title reign.


They should've turned her a LONG time ago.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

the Summerslam theme is terrible. 



This match should be good but they failed in getting Jordan over.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh look it's wannabe Fonzie


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Jason Jordan might get a reaction if they would just give him this as a theme (or a remix). lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Balor's about to put this dude in a headlock for 10 minutes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They really didn't show Balor's entrance so they could show pictures from the PPV. This incompetent production.:no:


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Zigglerpops said:


> A lot of piped in cheers not loud in person


why would they pipe in cheers for a heel? Just curious


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> They really didn't show Balor's entrance so they could show pictures from the PPV. This incompetent production.:no:


These people have no clue.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Unpopular Opinion but I don't get why Finn Balor gets so much flak. He seems pretty cool IMO.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice job being a prick, Balor. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Excuse me WWE, don't cut off Finn's entrance to show PPV stuff please lol.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> why would they pipe in cheers for a heel? Just curious


Vince I imagine


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Jason Jordan watches Aladdin before his matches to inform his character work.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

You know without the face paint. You realise Balor nothing but a boring vanilla midget.

And boy the tension between Bliss Banks it's so palatable :lol. Rematch next week? Non finish. And rematch at No Mercy.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't HATE Balor, but I don't like him much either.

The best thing about him to me is his similarity to Alex Wright, with that damn jacket. lol


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

The beach ball has returned.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kind of ready for Raw to be over. Let's end this shit.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What are these hooligans hollering at?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Balor and Jordan getting decent time for this match...and it's not bad.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Beachball's back. CESARO WHERE ARE YOU.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Fuck these beach ballers


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I don't HATE Balor, but I don't like him much either.
> 
> The best thing about him to me is his similarity to Alex Wright, with that damn jacket. lol


Where's The Wall, brother?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Pass that beach ball

:ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

These fuckers and the beach ball again. Very disrespectful.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A beachball appears...


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Now that it's been hit over the barricade they will be doing full pat downs at WWE events.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

We need Cesaro. This crowd sucks.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Let's Go Beach Ball!" :mark:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Jason Jordan is a heat siphon. What's the crowd chanting? They've obviously shown they don't care about this match and these same people cheered Balor last night.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

a lot of the same Balor haters out, with the typical Vanilla Midget crap. got to love them, like if they try harder that he won't be as over. One of the few guys who is actually over on the roster so the leather jacket must be working.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Crowd so bored by Balor. They are throwing a beach ball around :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lets go beach ball :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Jordan has no fucking ring presence at all.. God he sucks


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The match is actaully good but when a guy isn't over, then the match doesn't matter.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Solid match.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

hahahahaha goodbye jordan


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

jordan clearly a better wrestler then this midget.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> "Let's Go Beach Ball!" :mark:


THe beach ball is more over than Balor or Jordan :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

All Jordan needs to get over is to smash that fucking beach ball.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Balor vs Jordan

Good match.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Balor's leather jacket is a nod to him being presented like a James Dean type of guy, Corey Graves only mentions it like a 100 times.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Well that was a match.

Beach ball more over than both guys in the ring.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Bursting beachballs should be Cesaro's gimmick going forward. Every time a beachball appears he should run out from backstage, fly into the audience and destroy it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ENOUGH OF THE MAYWEATHER AND MCGREGOR COMMERCIALS!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Jordan's better than Balor.

Still, I don't think WWE is high on Jordan anymore. You didn't see Roman taking clean pins on his way to the top. I think they've soured on Jordan and are trying to use whatever momentum he might have gained to put others over. 

Either that, or they realize booking someone super strong doesn't work for creating a super popular babyface (unless you're Strowman... although he's actually a heel). Although I guess it worked for Balor.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

LucasXXII said:


> Bursting beachballs should be Cesaro's gimmick going forward. Every time a beachball appears he should run out from backstage, fly into the audience and destroy it.


Cesaro's theme is quite fitting for it with the siren. Have it sound whenever there is a beachball and he comes out.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Beachballs are more entertaining than tonight's Raw.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

LucasXXII said:


> Bursting beachballs should be Cesaro's gimmick going forward. Every time a beachball appears he should run out from backstage, fly into the audience and destroy it.


................while drinking a cup of European coffee............and playing Clash Royale :cesaro


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Kink_Brawn said:


> Balor's leather jacket is a nod to him being presented like a James Dean type of guy, Corey Graves only mentions it like a 100 times.


I think he'd be more over if he came out smoking a cigarette, and if he smoked during promos.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Raise your hand if your a japanase wrestling fan and will be geekin out this friday


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Ugh, please give Sasha a successful title defense and not pull the same shit you did when she was facing Charlotte.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Maryse :banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Please have Sasha retain.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Maryse :banderas


Good GOD.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Raise your hand if you think NJPW is shit. Meeee


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Maryse looking as good as she ever has! :homer


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Maryse always stunning :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cena is in give no fucks mood tonight lol :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Please have Sasha retain.


That's not good for anyone.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Am I the only one who finds Cena more enjoyable now that he gives zero fucks? He's just an asshole now while pretending to be a face


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Good GOD.


What a woman, only Lana rivals her for me. 

Miz gets more heel heat with me for having her as his wife then anything he does in the ring lol. But one thing I don't get, the make up team at WWE did like to go OTT on the stuff


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

John Cena is a balding man in his 40's still doing the same garbage from 2006.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

3ku1 said:


> Raise your hand if you think NJPW is shit. Meeee


Okay then.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Jesus Maryse.

SURELY they won't have Sasha lose again.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SureUmm said:


> I think he'd be more over if he came out smoking a cigarette, and if he smoked during promos.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

is See-Nuh off the HGH? his hands and head look a LOT smaller


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Raise your hand if you think NJPW is shit. Meeee


Anyone with Bray Wyatt as their main guy, shows how little you know.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercial. Fuck these idiots.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Another commercial? Jesus.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Another commercial?!

:fuckthis


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I love how Cena doesn't give a crap anymore :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Raise your hand if you think NJPW is shit. Meeee


Have a feeling you won't find many that will agree. :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Its a repeat form last night, the main event is free stars and reigns.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RAW IS COMMERCIAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> John Cena is a balding man in his 40's still doing the same garbage from 2006.


Come on, now, let's be nice.

More like 2009.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


That cigarette made Truth a main eventer for 3 months!


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

3ku1 said:


> Raise your hand if you think NJPW is shit. Meeee


Lol there jobbers wrestle better than the whole roster of raw and smackdown


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Maryse :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think I've watched more ads than actual show today :lol


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> I love how Cena doesn't give a crap anymore :lol


The last few years I have to admit Cena's become one of my fav's. He's nothing to prove to anyone, he's a legend. He's on the way to Hollywood now.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Maryse :banderas





-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


good fake boob jobs are the best fake boob jobs :homer


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bold move by Cena to not even try to hide his bald spot.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I think I've watched more ads than actual show today :lol


Got to make those Ads strong.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you security guard


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Goddamn Cena settle down. Overreacting to everything. And this crowd sucks for having a beach ball during this.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Oh lord the beach ball again.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cena giving beach ball attention...Joe doesn't like it. :lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Security Guard taking the ball :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

OMG these people and their beachballs need to fuck off already. And WWE needs to stop giving them attention too.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

cena gonna go full HBK in this match :lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Cena loves trolling the fans just as much as Vince


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This crowd is hilarious :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Whoa Cena triggered by the beach ball.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Damn this crowd gives no fucks :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ban the wave.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now, they're doing the wave. Fans give no fucks.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Crowd making the show about themselves again.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Why I like Toronto crowds more than NYC crowds: 

They actually watch the wrestling, not worry about being memesters over a beach ball.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

I hate how Cena panders to the crowd....

It's the lamest thing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Meltzer/Alvarez mentioned this, that Cesaro breaking the beachball would set a precedent for people to bring more beachballs to the shows to use the hoping for the wrestlers to break them.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Crowd is SHITTING on this.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena don't give a fuck fr :HA


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Crowd being dicks and Cena is overplaying to them. Ugh.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

What is up with the beach ball and why is it a thing? It only seems to happen after big ppv's.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cena is like fuck it...I wanna have fun too. :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Cena just don't care :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man, the Brooklyn crowd was awful this year. I miss the Boston crowd from last week.

They need to ban the beachballs tbh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another beachball.

:lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The crowd doesn't give a fuck and neither does Cena. Why is he still there? Go make some more movies dude.

It's clear the passion is gone.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cena doesn't give a fuck about this match. :lmao


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Imagine what security will be like tomorrow?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh yeah Cener, you're the puppetmaster, you've got these fans doing the wave during your 1st Raw match in over a year.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The wave!!!!! Ha 

WWE are hating this, they are pulling they are having fun comments


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cena has been awful tonight.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

This happened during the commercials:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899828209071644676
Yep, Miz is moody tonight.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Why are ppl shitting on this awesome crowd? They are vocal and loud. Would,you,prefer they be silent lol.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I absolutely do not give a fuck about this match anymore.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Big D Meltzer said:


> After receiving a very positive reception at both SummerSlam and the RAW after the PPV, Vince McMahon is said to be very high on Beach Ball, to the point that he has strongly considered pushing him toward the Universal Championship as a failsafe for the mild reception toward Roman Reigns during Reigns' involvement in the main event of RAW, the Observer reports.


:kappa


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899829018320678912


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> What is up with the beach ball and why is it a thing? It only seems to happen after big ppv's.


First happened after Mania 32. I was there and it sucked. How it's still going is beyond me. Disrespectful as hell to the people in the ring.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Announce team is PISSED trying to cover for the crowd.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The crowd doesn't give a fuck and neither does Cena. Why is he still there? Go make some more movies dude.
> 
> It's clear the passion is gone.


Still need to give him the IC to complete his grand slam.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

The crowd doesn't give a fuck about anything but the beach ball and booing Reigns.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Cena wouldn't be here still if he still didn't love wrestling. If it was just for the money he be in hollywood full time.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

WWE takes themselves so seriously.... disrepsectful to the performers? arguably (though you could argue they should do a better job of entertaining the people then ala Hardyz/Rollins/Ambrose and the Stroman/Brock stuff). Is WWE an esteemed pianist or is this an isolated section of the crowd disrupting many? no, the chant went through the arena.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> After receiving a very positive reception at both SummerSlam and the RAW after the PPV, Vince McMahon is said to be very high on Beach Ball, to the point that he has strongly considered pushing him toward the Universal Championship as a failsafe for the mild reception toward Roman Reigns during Reigns' involvement in the main event of RAW, the Observer reports.
> 
> :kappa


Post of the fucking year


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think they're gonna have to start tossing people out for bringing beachballs, like they did for people tossing garbage in the ring and shining laser pointers at the wrestlers.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Why are ppl shitting on this awesome crowd? They are vocal and loud. Would,you,prefer they be silent lol.


There's a difference between vocal and loud and being "LOL WE'RE RANDOM." 

Toronto going nuts over NWO Hogan and cheering him over super face Rock > "omg a beach ball lol xd epic memes"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

As somebody who's been in a beachball crowd, it's really fucking annoying and not funny in the slightest. People kept standing up all the time and blocking my view when I was trying to watch.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey, guys, On behalf of the WM 33 Orlando crowd, I apologize that we (them) started this beachball crap. It's pretty ridiculous at this point.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

WWE do take themselves seriously so this may be last match in Brooklyn for a bit.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Cena is embarrassing to watch when he's "havin' fun".


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SureUmm said:


> Cena is embarrassing to watch when he's "havin' fun".


Has been awful tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How is this shit not over yet?

After NXT, SS, and Raw, I'm all wrestling'd out.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

NyQuil said:


> WWE does take themselves seriously so this may be last match in Brooklyn for a bit.


They already are doing Takeover Brooklyn 4 and Summer Slam at Barclays next year.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This match is boring and the crowd made it even worse.


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They discredit Miz way to much it's like they don't want you to remember he was a world heavyweight champion. Saying he's just now coming into his own and only listing him as a Intercontinental champion by the announce.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I think they're gonna have to start tossing people out for bringing beachballs, like they did for people tossing garbage in the ring and shining laser pointers at the wrestlers.


Dude who brought it after Mania 32 got kicked out. Surprised if people who bring them in don't get kicked out.



Ambrose Girl said:


> As somebody who's been in a beachball crowd, it's really fucking annoying and not funny in the slightest. People kept standing up all the time and blocking my view when I was trying to watch.


It's awful.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Why are ppl shitting on this awesome crowd? They are vocal and loud. Would,you,prefer they be silent lol.


Sure. Or better redirect your anger/frustration with the product. 10,000 strong going crazy for Joe would be better.

This shitting on the match nonsense is such an old schtick.

Its as played out as Vince's booking.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Even Miz is like, "FUCK your beach ball!"


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dat "Drive By BY REIGNS" missed more than most of Cenas punches do.. How terrible


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Why are ppl shitting on this awesome crowd? They are vocal and loud. Would,you,prefer they be silent lol.


It's disrespectful to the wrestlers. They're out there busting their ass, trying to entertain(other than Cena cause he don't give a shit tonight :lol) and the crowd is doing the wave, playing with fucking beachballs, ect. And when the crowd is not into the match, it kinda takes away from it. Makes it kinda hard to watch.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Reigns needs to just spamming Super Man punches again.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Poor Bo Dallas and Axel.

They are the children of wrestling legends.

They get stuck being the henchmen of the guy who used to host the Divas search.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Roman was all like....


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Come on Cena. AA Reigns.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Reigns and Cena win!!! What was that about them getting buried?


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

No Fucks Cena is GOLD to me. Brooklyn don't give a fuck, so why should he? :HA


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Eat that pin, Miz.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Just got in to see what the fuss is.

First thing I noticed is how younger Cena looks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Meh Raw at best. Rollins/Dean vs. Hardys was best part of the show.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

starsfan24 said:


> First happened after Mania 32. I was there and it sucked. How it's still going is beyond me. Disrespectful as hell to the people in the ring.


Oh it seems like it has been around longer to me for some reason. Yeah it makes me feel bad for the wrestlers, they are putting their bodies on the line and then fans aren't even watching the match happening.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Somebody clothesline somebody!!!!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Cena and Reigns win. Yeah. Not really. Hope the crowd shits on this match royally, batista and big show level.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman/Braun Strowman opening segment + attack

- Elias's pre-match guitar performance

- Kurt Angle/John Cena/Roman Reigns/The Miz/Miztourage/Samoa Joe segment

- Dean Ambrose/Seth Rollins/Hardy Boyz pre-match segment

- Dean Ambrose/Seth Rollins vs Hardy Boyz

- Samoa Joe/The Miz/Miztourage backstage segment

- The Miz/Samoa Joe vs John Cena/Roman Reigns


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

So when it's Balor vs Jordan, it's "lol beach ball's more over than these two," but when it's Reigns/Cena and Miz/Joe "fuck this crowd. such disrespect."

...Okay, then.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Meltzer/Alvarez mentioned this, that Cesaro breaking the beachball would set a precedent for people to bring more beachballs to the shows to use the hoping for the wrestlers to break them.


:lmao That's great news! And if they're smart it would in turn set a precedent for a wrestler to use bursting beachballs as his gimmick.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I loved how the crowd couldn't give a fuck about Roman and Cena's staredown at the end.

The WWE thought this was a big match and it feels little league.

I love it Maggle.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Now they just need beach ball gimmick it's not going away anytime soon


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

AllenNoah said:


> So when it's Balor vs Jordan, it's "lol beach ball's more over than these two," but when it's Reigns/Cena and Miz/Joe "fuck this crowd. such disrespect."
> 
> ...Okay, then.


Yea, it was disrespectful towards both matches.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Good overall show tonight. Great promo by the Miz, good matches. Cass is injured. I liked it. And best of all no one gave two shits about Reigns vs Cena twice.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cena-Roman is little league.

Brock-Strowman is the money match that should main event WM.

I'm on the hype train :mark:



MC 16 said:


> Good overall show tonight. Great promo by the Miz, good matches. Cass is injured. I liked it. And best of all no one gave two shits about Reigns vs Cena twice.


 If it was a big match, it would feel big wherever it is. The problem is it's so forced and it's obviously going to end with Cena losing and passing the torch that no one wants Roman to have.

*The fans choose THE GUY*, Vince doesn't dictate who's the top star. That's why Roman will never be a true top guy and it's the reason why Cena was never as successful as Rock or Austin. The fans chose Cena, then Vince turned him into what he envisioned in a top guy and killed what fans loved about him. Roman was never chosen, he was hand picked and shoved down our throats as THE GUY.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Not a bad show, but could have been better. Braun destroying Brock and Ambrollins vs. The Hardys were my favorite parts, of course.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> I'd love to see him doing the ol' Knee Trembler again.


Same, especially since it can fuck people up a hell of a lot more effectively than his disappointingly slow pendulum clothesline.



Mra22 said:


> THe beach ball is more over than Balor or Jordan :lol


Being colorful and charming will have that effect. 



Therapy said:


> Post of the fucking year


:x


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> If it was a big match, it would feel big wherever it is. The problem is it's so forced and it's obviously going to end with Cena losing and passing the torch that no one wants Roman to have.
> 
> *The fans choose THE GUY*, Vince doesn't dictate who's the top star. That's why Roman will never be a true top guy and it's the reason why Cena was never as successful as Rock or Austin. *The fans chose Cena, then Vince turned him into what he envisioned in a top guy and killed what fans loved about him*. Roman was never chosen, he was hand picked and shoved down our throats as THE GUY.


THANK YOU. Some folks like to pretend that Cena was NEVER over with the crowd. He got over organically before shit went south, which is more than can be said for Reigns, who had the biggest pops when he was with the Shield, NEVER alone.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

PrinceofPush said:


> THANK YOU. Some folks like to pretend that Cena was NEVER over with the crowd. He got over organically before shit went south, which is more than can be said for Reigns, who had the biggest pops when he was with the Shield, NEVER alone.


 Most people loved thuganomics Cena and then they turned him into a walking billboard who catered entirely to kids. If I were Cena, I would hate Vince. Cena may have been on the level of Austin and Rock if they didn't saddle him with such a terrible gimmick.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

@SureUmm :

:vince5: "OF COURSE BEACH BALL IS GONNA PUT OVER ROMAN AND MAKE HIM LOOK STRONG, DAMN IT!"


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

I think the crowd will eat up Reigns and Cena. The crowd tonight is a little bit jaded as the bigger shows get more smarky fans. When they're in October in Topeka, Kansas fans will eat up Roman/Cena.

Also I think these fans are going to get too excited because they know Cena is leaving again soon so this is just a tease.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So Ambrollins vs Hardys was worth watching? I haven't had a chance to track it down yet (I just got a new laptop and I'm setting it up ) but I will!


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

sailord said:


> Now they just need beach ball gimmick it's not going away anytime soon


Surf Dudes with Attitudes would own this gimmick.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

InexorableJourney said:


> Surf Dudes with Attitudes would own this gimmick.


I wouldn't mind that at all


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:braun


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Great start to RAW, undisputed fact now that Strowman is the top babyface on RAW for the time being and an interesting set up having Samoa Joe teaming up with The Miz against Cena/Reigns. Excellent promo from The Miz. "You Both Suck" to Cena/Reigns was funny. 

I skipped Emma/Jax because I could not stand to watch Emma get squashed yet again.

Actually found Elias really entertaining this week although I don't know where he goes. Even the mid card seems really crowded. Maybe he can form a band with Bray Wyatt the lead singer? I dunno.

Hardy Boyz Vs Ambrollins was a nice little fantasy match. Hopefully it does not mean Sheamus/Cesaro are just being carted out of the title scene though. 

Finn Balor beating Jason Jordan I assume will lead to Kurt Angle saying to his boy that he probably wasn't really ready for that or knowing WWE they are already giving up on the whole thing :Rollins

Sasha Banks is champion and Alexa Bliss gets a rematch. Surely not more hot potato with that championship? I mean at this rate, Trish Stratus's 7 titles record will be gone by the end of the year :lol

John Cena is back to his insufferable worst though, smirking at everyone and patronizing tone in his promos. Yet he isn't a heel so why bother having him out there making everything and everyone a joke.

If he carries on like that he isn't an asset to RAW, he's a poison.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

So this weird- "Emma complains, and then gets her butt kicked" storyline continues it would seem.

Yeah this ain't doing anything for her credibility, which is a shame.

Also Braun vs. Brock could be really cool. But I hope that Braun isn't just being built up so that he can be fed to Brock to. He's riding waves of momentum, capitalize on that WWE.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Great opening promo on RAW with Brock putting over Stroman again. Stroman has been da real MVP of the show lately. It's been much more fun to watch than Super Reigns. The following two segments felt like burials with Emma getting another chance to job again, this time to Nia Jax. I thought Enzo was going to get squashed again in the Brooklyn Street Fight but poor Big Cass hurt his left knee badly causing Enzo to win a rare match! I hope Big Cass isn't out for a long time but his real reactions to his injury looked bad. 

Cena is back on RAW. Wants Super Reigns. The Miz comes out and cuts an amazing promo on Vince's two goldenboys. Amazing stuff. Fun tag match between Rollins/Ambrose vs Hardyz. The Hardyz have been taking a lot of losses lately. Seems like Brooklyn isn't giving Sasha Banks love. She had to cut a promo to help get some cheers but not sure it worked. Man Alexa Bliss is so hot. Poor Jason Jordan lost to Finn Balor. Didn't like seeing Cena and Super Reigns beat Miz and Joe as both guys need to win to keep their momentum. Decent show this week.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Ace said:


> Cena-Roman is little league.
> 
> Brock-Strowman is the money match that should main event WM.
> 
> I'm on the hype train :mark:


Exactly

But were getting

Braun fed to lesnar TO BUILD LESNAR!!!!?
How did this shit happen? Oh yeah, because brauns a physical freak, young, fresh and BOOKED CORRECTLY

Reigns to retire lesnar to a cacophony of boos in wm main event

Sorry fanboys, this company is on the way out. You cant go against your audience for long and get by

We want ass kicking, destroy everyone braun

We will get tater tots, sufferin succotash reigns


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Denny Crane said:


> I think the crowd will eat up Reigns and Cena. The crowd tonight is a little bit jaded as the bigger shows get more smarky fans. When they're in October in Topeka, Kansas fans will eat up Roman/Cena.
> 
> Also I think these fans are going to get too excited because they know Cena is leaving again soon so this is just a tease.


This is also the 3rd night of wwe in a row for Brooklyn so I cant blame them if they were tired out. It seems like they were for this show.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

What a stale, uninteresting Raw


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

WWE should turn Tony Neese babyface, give Mustafa Ali CW title and neville should go after the IC title.

Vince trying to recreate this iconic moment







by using reigns and cena.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Liked the fans saying "Burn it down!" with Rollins's theme. Was wondering if the fans would do it eventually, glad they did...












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

- Overall Raw was meh for me but I expected it so won't whinge and complain, although I did struggle to stay awake during it. 
- I said earlier in this thread that I was terrified they'd open with Cena and that I wanted Brock/Heyman to be interrupted by Braun, and they gave us exactly that and hey, thumbs up. Braun is being built perfectly, and Brock like with Joe is doing his part in helping. You can be a cynic and say that it suits Brock as he went over Joe and will probably go over Strowman; well more a ending that protects him while keeping Braun strong. I'm fine with it really, they should be going back to it to give Braun his Mania moment over Brock and he doesn't need the belt anytime soon. I'll say it again, when Braun turns face he is going to be massive.
- I just do not like goofball Cena, that whole persona he has just makes me cringe. But again, Roman gets given a moment now with Cena and for me he blew it again. Miz was great hitting the home truths, he is great when given his 'moment' and I can't have been the only one that knew it meant he was eating a pin from Cena emphasisin Miz's point in the promo. Joe, himself still on fire and a interesting dynamic of being able to flick between Joe/Miz/Roman/Cena. You'd assume logic says Cena/Reigns at Mania.
- Cass getting injured was probably the best thing for him. Time away to rebuild and repackage, the crowd loves Enzo even if he does annoy me personally. Give Enzo a talent to manage.
- Elias is amazing. That RTruth line had me creasing up, I love this guy.
- Balor/Jordan was interesting. I like the idea of Jordan challenging anyone kind of like Gable standing up and taking the open challenges. I know they probably should turn Jason, but I like that they are sticking with it and letting him try to find his feet. Question though, were the crowd cheering a beachball as they didn't seem to react to the match.
- I think Nia is getting that face turn, I like this Emma thing and still think it could build to something. Sort of like free agent Heath, I think she could use this to her advantage to get a nice run. Hell, they still employ her.
- Personally The Hardyz teasing the Broken stuff without going full in with it is annoying me. I loved the gimmick , but either do it fully or do something else until you can. The teases just make me cringe. Not sure why they wasted a PPV match as a throwaway, but hey thats WWE.
- My best thing from Raw? No Bray. The guy needs a rest, bring him back revitalised with a purpose.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Once again

Raw was :braun

Crowd loved :brock ............................................then loved :braun

Braun decimating Lesnar two nights in a row makes their match more intriguing. Heaps of potential there.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

I guess Kurt wasn't impressed by any of the talent he saw on that NXT show...


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

So Nikki Cross and Elias are using the same finishing move ?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Strowman is starting to grow on me.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Sasha's segment was awkward 
Her voice sounded weird, like a teen's breaking.

Using Ric Flair to get a cheap pop was terrible, I hope she's not the one who had the idea of mentioning him

Brooklyn still booing her didn't help either.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

One of my favourite things about Raw: it was small in the grand scheme of things but it still makes me laugh a day after I watched it:

Michael Cole, in his "voice of the fans" role, "wow, what a dream match, what a dream team, Reigns and Cena together, this is huge!" **

Fans: "YOU BOTH SUCK"

Later, Michael Cole: "Kurt Angle making our dreams come true with this match!"

Vicious boos.

When will Vince get it- Reigns isn't polarising, there's extremely little mixed reaction. 99% of the fans in Brooklyn hated his ass, and it's not THAT different in other cities. Cena gets some respect for the years he's put in, but right now I think the fans are over him a bit. He's darting in and out from Hollywood, and his performances have been pretty standard this year, Rumble aside.

**I'm paraphrasing there, can't remember exactly what was said, but it was in that vein.


----------

